# cycle day 1 want a buddy to go through this month with



## tristansmommy

Hey ladies,I have been ttc for two months now. I got AF this morning and I would love to have someone to keep on touch with this cycle.it gets hard to go through this alone,dh doesn't understand.I am 29 and try #2 my son is 5


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I would love to be your cycle buddy.
AF this morn too... Also 29 and trying for baby #2
This is my 2nd month of trying so all very very new


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Ladies!!! It is also CD1 for me, after a 72 day cycle! I'm the most excited girl in the world.

I'm trying for number one. :D


----------



## tristansmommy

I am so glad to have people who can relate,I thought I was pregnant this month so I was really upset to see Af.I take my bbt so I was pretty sure it was coming. I tried mucinex this past month to increase my cm.i just wish I knew the trick to getting this right.what are you ladies trying any tips,how often do you bd?I know my ovulation but just seem to miss it.please let's all keep in touch through our journey


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Sorry to hear, Tristansmommy. :hugs: It's so hard when you get your period, but at least it's a good thing to know that there is another opportunity to get pregnant. How long have you been trying? How old is your baby?

Unfortunately, I am very irregular, so I have no idea when I ovulate. I think my hormones are messed up as well, so my libido has been way down. We just got health insurance, so I am hoping to see a doctor soon to get everything sorted.

How did the Mucinex work for you? I bought a pack but I wanted to wait until the first day of my cycle to start taking it.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey we have only been trying for 3 months after a miscarriage.I think the nytimes increased my cm a good bit I started it on cycle day 5 through ovulation.my son is 5 and he is the light of my life. I used the preseed lube this past month too but didn't seem to help us conceive.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Cool, I'm definitely going to start Mucinex this cycle. I really hope this cycle is it for you ladies!

So, it's CD2 for us. :) How are you all feeling? I'm having terrible cramps, but otherwise okay.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

This is my first period off my pill for a few years ands it's so heavy & cramps.
Now I remember why I went on the pill.

I actually said to OH before 'please can I go back on the pill?'
Ha!!

These next few weeks until O are going to go quick with wedding & honeymoon and before I know it, it's going to be the TWW again! I O on my birthday so I'm hoping that's gonna bring me luck.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies :)

Im on CD5, so hope you dont mind me joining! 
Im 24, ttc #2, daughter is 18 months.

This is my first cycle ttc, after a 53 day cycle, I certainly hope this cycle isnt as long! Have been temping and have my opks at the ready. How are we all feeling today? I am hoping AF is going to leave me tomorrow, she always seems to linger around doing nothing, then when I think shes totally gone she decides to hang around for a little bit longer!


----------



## tristansmommy

AF is so heavy this month.I have had really bad cramps,this is day two for me,so how many times and how ofter do you guys baby dance around ovulation? Sometimes I feel like we do it to much and not enough.I am going to do the mucinex again this month,anything else you ladies are going to try to increase chances?


----------



## CaptainMummy

I have never had period pains! Lol, i know.. Lucky me =) af isnt heavy either, on my ff i puy L,M,M,M,L (for menses/spotting)

we usually bd every other day, or sometimes leave an extra day in between, and ocasionally a few days in a row.. But when i get the positove opk, we bd that night, thr next morning and night and the next day (this was when ttc #1 and we got pregnant on our first cycle).

Not really doing much to increase chances other than temping/opks. Will probably give it a few months before trying anything else =)


----------



## MrsTurner2012

We did it 18 times during O! Far too much. OH struggled towards the end!

What's mucinex?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Mucinex is an expectorant. It's supposed to be for chest congestion, but many women use it to thin cervical mucus.

My flow is super heavy today... I'm going to steal the words right out of you mouth and say that this was the reason I got on birth control in the first place! ;) MrsMurphy, you are so lucky not to get cramps!

We really don't have a set schedule for sex, because I never know when I ovulate, so we really just do it when we are in the mood. I'm thinking maybe we'll just try every other day this cycle. Maybe it'll work?

Have you ladies been taking your prenatal vitamins? :)


----------



## tristansmommy

I take prenatals and calcium and magnesium,I am also hypothyroid so I take a pill for that daily


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I'm hypothyroid, too. What dose are you on? How long have you been taking meds for it?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I just take folio acid. Is there anything else I can take?! 

Where can I get some mucinex from?


----------



## tristansmommy

I'm on 119 mcg of synthroid been on meds for 6 years.they say my level is good for ttc no t I am getting my level checked next week to make sure.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

MrsTurner, I see that you're in the UK, so I'm not sure what stores you have. Here in the US, you get get it anywhere that sells medication (WalMart, Walgreens, CVS, Target, etc.), but I honestly don't know what stores you have over there. The active ingredient in Mucinex is guaifenesin, so maybe if you don't have that exact brand name in the UK, you can still find another medication with that active ingredient. Just remember that they do make different types of Mucinex, so if you do find it, guaifenesin needs to be the only active ingredient. If there are other active ingredients in it, such as phenylephrine or psuedoephedrine, that means that it contains decongestants, which you don't want if you are just trying to thin your cervical mucus.

I hope that all made sense!

Also, I just take prenatal vitamins, which have folic acid in them but also ever other essential vitamin that you need. It's the norm over here in the US to take prenatal vitamins, not just folic acid, but again, not sure how it is over in the UK. ;) If you have a wide variety in your diet, then you probably don't have to worry about taking a vitamin, since you will be getting all your nutrients from your food.

Tristansmommy, good idea. :) I'll be getting mine checked more often now as well.

How are you guys feeling today? I am exhausted. I couldn't sleep at all last night, and I also had to go to urgent care because I am sick. Turns out that I have bronchitis, so they put me on antibiotics and gave me an inhaler. I'm thinking that's why I was so wired last night.

CD3 and counting, ladies!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Lovely! I shall have a look online but we have similar shops to the ones mentioned so I am sure I will find something.

They sell lots of vitamins but all do expensive so I just opted for the folic acid. I'll have a look at them next time I'm at the chemist.

I'm ok today. My mind is on the wedding so baby making is off the agenda until next week. 
In myself I feel ok. Been very moody lately but could be down to a mixture of stress, anxiety & worry about the wedding, the future and such.
I can't wait until I can relax to be honest.

Are the meds they gave you making you feel any better?
Take care of yourself. You need to be fighting fit for CD14


----------



## tristansmommy

I am feeling ok,just ready to get this over and get ready to ovulate.what cycle day do you normally ovulate on? I usually do on day 12 or 13 so only 10 more days to go. I am trying not to.stress but I just hope we are doing all.the right stuff. I was trying to research things to help or boost fertility naturally but maybe I should just nature take its course


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I seemed to ovulate on cd13/14.
My uterous felt REALLY heavy and like it was bearing down inside me if that makes sense.
It's the first time ever I've really taken notice of my body in this way do have a lot to learn.
My cervix felt tender too when we BD'd. 
I have an app on my phone do an going to keep track on my CM and if we dont end up with our honeymoon baby I can start looking at OPK's.
I am determined not to symptom spot this time and defo am gonna try not to buy 20 tests! Ha!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I'm taking antibiotics twice a day, but I'm still coughing up green phlegm. Also haven't been sleeping well, and it still hurts to breathe. Adding in the fact that my period is still here, I'm pretty miserable at the moment.

Not sure when I ovulate. Fertility Friend messed with my crosshairs so much that I try not to depend on it too much. It changed its mind no less than 10 times before it decided that I would start my period on the 17th.

Do any of you ladies use OPKs? I'm trying to decide if I want to use them or not. It seems like so many other women have a hard time deciphering whether or not the line gets as dark as the control, and I'm just wondering if they're worth it or not.

It's almost wedding time for you, MrsTurner!

We will get pregnant, ladies. :D It's only CD4, but we will do it!


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey hope you start feeling better soon, af is still lingering and i'm so over it.img haven't used the opk they are really expensive and I usually know when I ovulate by my mucus and I have alot of pain in my overies.I am just going to try to relax,think very positive and make sure we bd at the right time and not stop before my egg gets released.I was think of trying some herbs but i'm just going to hope for the best


----------



## Fizzyfefe

That was my thought, too. They seem ridiculously expensive, and with my cycles being so irregular, I'd have to probably buy two or three boxes. I asked my husband if we could just plan to have sex at least every other day until my next period comes.

Do you ladies have scheduled sex, or do you just go at it when the moment is right?


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey hope you start feeling better soon, af is still lingering and i'm so over it.img haven't used the opk they are really expensive and I usually know when I ovulate by my mucus and I have alot of pain in my overies.I am just going to try to relax,think very positive and make sure we bd at the right time and not stop before my egg gets released.I was think of trying some herbs but i'm just going to hope for the best


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Not sure if you noticed, but that was a duplicate post. ;)

Thank you, I hope I feel better soon as well. I'm feeling awful!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Big hugs for you.

I seriously didn't think so much went into TTC. These forums have opened my eyes. 

I went for my final dress fitting today & had a serious amount of back fat. All my friends are doing the usual 'you'll look great' blah blah blah. That makes it worse though. I just want someone to say 'feck! Shit happens' not baby me! I've already snapped at my bridesmaid for doing it. 
Really didn't wanna start being a bitch! 

My AF has nearly finished now which is making me smile a bit 

The baby can commence soon for us all


----------



## faithforbaby

I am CD 3 :) I'm here for ya!


----------



## Tizy

Hello girls, 

I'm cycle day 3 so here for the long haul too! 

Mrs Turner - Amaxon have Pregnacare Conception on sale half price, I think they're only about a fiver for a months worth. I bought two months worth because if I did get caught first cycle you can continue to take them when pregnant. 

Wishing everyone lots of :dust: 

Han X


----------



## tristansmommy

Fizzyfefe I usually have scheduled sex around ovulation which makes it not much fun but you have to schedule it when the time is right.I can't seem to enjoy sex when I am ovulating which sucks I know it is good to orgasim but I can't seem to when we are bding.do you ladies schedule sex and do you have trouble reaching orgasm?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I'll order some, thank Han x

I am the same Tristansmummy. Can't orgasm when the sex is scheduled & the pressure for OH to deliver the baby batter is on.

It becomes such a chore x


----------



## Fizzyfefe

:wave: Faithforbaby and Tizy!

MrsTurner, well, since you asked... shit happens. ;) I hope it was just an off-day for you, and that you will look fabulous in your dress come wedding day.

I guess since scheduling sex takes the fun out of it, how do people do the Sperm Meets Egg Plan, or how do they actual schedule it around ovulation day? Is it harder for your husbands to ejaculate if it's planned, too, or does it only affect you ladies?

As for orgasm, it honestly just depends on the day, the mood, the position... But we both make sure that each other reaches the finale one way or another. When we first got together, I used to fake orgasms (terrible, I know), but realized that it wasn't fair to him or me, so I stopped doing it. Now, we are much more verbal in the bedroom, which has made us both more comfortable.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Me too! Thanks Fiz.

He does struggle to ejaculate because he knows that's why we are doing it. We start off trying to keep it to the back of our minds but I can sense he's finding it hard. So he will do it himself (hand) then ejaculate inside me at the last second. This only happened twice during O but it wasn't the nicest of things. Very impersonal. 

A lot of the time I don't end up having an orgasm when we BD but that doesn't bother me. I just enjoy the sex. But when I do they are always amazing.

O is creeping up and I'm not looking forward to sex becoming a chore


----------



## Tizy

Mrs Turner can't believe you're getting married in a few days! Congrats! That should keep you busy. 

Just a suggestion but have you tried not telling OH where you are in your cycle? I'm in my first month Ttc number 3 but didn't have to try with the other two so maybe i'm talking nonsense, I don't want to put pressure on us either but would like to get active in fertile period which will be from next Tuesday probably.....saying that he will probably notice!

Looking forward to seeing the ideas. 

Han X


----------



## tristansmommy

I am due to ovulate next Tuesday so I am just trying to not stress it this month,he seems to be doing fine with his part so far its me that has the hard time getting relaxed.we are trying new stuff in the bedroom thanks to 50 shades of grey SO maybe that will help us have fun while ttc. I just wish AF would clear up already.my chart has been really up and down so far which is different for me,how are your charts?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

You ladies must be regular, then, since you know that you're going to ovulate soon? Me, I have no idea. I'm so irregular that I have no idea when. Plus, I never get egg-white CM, so there's really no indication that I'm in a fertile period. (This is why I suggested to my hubby that we should just have sex every other day to cover our bases, but now that you all are saying that your hubbies are finding it hard to ejaculate, maybe it's a bad idea.)

I MUST read 50 Shades of Grey! Sounds like you got some good use out of it, Tristansmommy. ;)

I'm still on my period, and it's CD5. What about you ladies? It's light, but still there. I'm thinking about switching to vaginal temps, since my oral temps seemed to be a little off. Also going to start taking Mucinex as soon as my period is over. Hopefully, it will give me egg-white CM.

I didn't start temping until the middle of my cycle last time, so now I'm finally seeing my temps during my period. Are your temps normally higher when you are on your period? I could've sworn they were supposed to drop below the coverline, but mine have been surprisingly high.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Thanks Tizy. Yeah, Sunday and I'll be a married woman so I might go quiet but I'll be back!!

He kind of knows when it happens as we call it the danger zone (from when we were being careful & not having sex during O)
He knows it's going to happen whilst on honey moon this month but next cycle I won't say a word n just let it be quite natural. Hopefully that might help him relax & not feel under much pressure.

You should read 50 shades but it does get boring & repetitive, I've given up on the 2
Nd chapter of the 2nd book. But the first one is exciting.

I shall try n pop in each day over the next few weeks n see how ur all doing.

Good luck girls!!x


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey fefe my period is still lingering too.i do have a pretty regular cycle but it seems to be acting crazier each cycle.my temps last month stayed high straight through never dropping down like it was suppose to to be on my period.this month though it dropped down to 96.0 the day I started then its been up to 97.8 then back down so I don't know.mine usually drops low the day i.ovulate so I usually know its the day.I am starting on my mucinex in the morning and take through ovulation,I also got all my hormone levels checked today so.hopefully I will make sure everything is working good.in that area.also I started taking b12 today and eating honey and cinnamon


----------



## msilverbow

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm on CD 6 today (the 21st).

I'm a new poster, but I've been lurking a bit - I thought I wouldn't be TTC long enough to stick around, but here I am, 14 months later...

Like you, fefe, my cycles are pretty irregular, so I never know when I'm going to O. My body usually gears up for it a few times before it finally happens. And yes, AF is still with me - it wasn't until I started looking at other people's charts that I realized 7 days was a little on the long side! I envy you girls with a 3 day AF.

Hubby doesn't usually have a problem performing "on demand"! If I say "we should try today" he says "yes ma'am!" Sometimes he says "how's your CM today?" because he knows I "can't" say no on fertile days! LOL (his sex drive is higher than mine)


----------



## msilverbow

Also, fefe, I think it's perfectly normal to have higher temps during your period. According to TCOYF it's due to "the residual effects of progesterone lingering from the last cycle". It's only after your period that they'll be below the coverline.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Hi Mssilverbow!

My OH has no clue. I didn't sleep well last night so woke up feeling sick from tiredness. He shouts 'Morning Sickness' ha!

If only :0)


----------



## Fizzyfefe

:wave: Msilverbow! We have a lot in common. Irregularity is awful, isn't it? I've always had long periods when not in birth control - currently on CD6 with a light flow - and in the past, my periods could last up to 14 days! Blegh. Good to know that my temps aren't totally messed up. Wish my husband had a high sex drive (mine was always higher than his when I was on birth control and hormones were regulated, but not so much now.) Are you TTC #1?

Tristansmommy, what does the cinnamon and honey do? Let us know how your levels are.

MrsTurner, too bad, eh? :) 

I'm going to start taking the Mucinex as soon as my period is over.


----------



## tristansmommy

They say that two teaspoons of honey and half a teaspoon of cinnamon a day boost fertility,they say it improves blood to the uterus.I just thought I would.try it. I go to the doctor.on Monday so we will see how levels are then,it should be ovulation day Monday or Tuesday so I hope I get.good..news


----------



## msilverbow

Yes, we're TTC #1. My husband and I have been married for 6 years - we decided to wait to try because we wanted some time just to ourselves, but now that it's not happening right away, I'm kicking myself for waiting so long!


----------



## tristansmommy

Morning to all,I am finally done with AF it seemed.like.it would.never stop. I am feeling so positive this month, I am not stressing.I just feel like it will happen when its.suppose to.how are you all doing?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

That's how I feel about getting on birth control! If I knew it was going to mess up my body this badly, I never would have agreed to take any form of it. Plus, my husband has changed his mind so many times about wanting a baby that it is just making me crazy.

I don't know how I feel about eating a spoonful of cinnamon with honey, but maybe it's worth a shot. I stupidly did the "cinnamon challenge" (it's a dumb bet where you have to swallow a spoonful of cinnamon without vomiting, don't know what the heck I was thinking agreeing to it :dohh:) and now anytime I smell it, I get nauseated. That's what I get for having cousins in middle school who get a kick out of any little thing.

My period is still here. I guess my body really is going back to how it was before birth control. Not sure if that's totally a good thing, because I do NOT want to have a 14-day period! But we'll see. I'm not cramping or anything, so it's fine. If I have to sacrifice a long menstrual cycle to have a baby, so be it!

Unrelated to TTC, my hubby and I finally had our first dog training class last night. It went okay for the most part, but now my dog has diarrhea! I also am having a heck of a time registering for classes this semester. I am trying to stay positive, but, as they say, anything that can go wrong will go wrong. :wacko:

Hope you ladies are doing well today!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

I'm okay. I think my period is finally over, so now it's just the horrible waiting game for ovulation time. I am going to take Mucinex, and also caved in and bought PreSeed (wasn't going to before because it was expensive). Got a new thermometer that measures to the hundredths because I think my other one was not accurate. Luckily, there was a coupon for Clear Blue Ovulation tests in the box of PreSeed, so maybe I'll do that too, since it's $10 off!

We WILL make babies this month! Or, we will have a good time trying. :thumbup:


----------



## msilverbow

Hi! I'm feeling pretty good today. I also brought pre-seed for the first time this month! I ordered it online (along with some soft cups) and it should come in the mail tomorrow. It does seem pretty expensive, but we'll see how it goes.

Even though I usually have longer cycles, I already have EWCM today! I'm guessing I'm in for a long week or two of "fertile" days, BDing, but no actual O for a while. That's usually how it goes for me.

I got a book a few days ago called "The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant", and so far I like it - the author is fun and upbeat.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey ladies,I am getting ready for the fertile time and just a few days from ovulation.I am going to enjoy these next few days of baby making.my dh is off for a few days so we are going to make the most of it. I used preseed last month and got nothing so gonna try to just not use it this month and see what happens, also started b12 me and hubby both.I wish I got ewcm I just usually get watery,I did get it before my miscarriage but not anymore


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Hiya ladies...

We have been getting a lot of practice in and OH has had no trouble so I'm not going to mention ovulation next week and see of it makes a difference.

How's your dog now fiz!? Better I hope. 

Well it's 2 sleeps until my wedding day & 3 til my honey moon! 
I'll be quiet next week unless there is some wifi at our hotel.

I am going to go and enjoy our last night together before we become man & wife!

Will check in when I can!

Love hugs & baby dust to all x


----------



## tristansmommy

Congrats Mrs Turner hope your day is beautiful and lots of baby dust for your honeymoon.I guess we will be in the two week wait when we hear from you.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hello ladies well last.night I was checking my cervix and I had some.ewcm which I never have so I am pretty excited.my hubby is off the next three days so we should catch our egg this time.hope everyone is feeling good.and positive,this is our month girls.we are going to have some may babies!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Good morning, ladies. I am spending the weekend with my in-laws, so I can't get on here too often. Don't want them seeing all the baby information on their computer because we haven't told them that we are TTC. I am still seeing a little blood when I wipe... I don't know whether to chart that as a very light flow or just spotting. What do you think?

Tristansmommy, glad you had fertile mucus! I would love to have a May baby with you all. 

Yay for MrsTurner getting married tomorrow!!


----------



## tristansmommy

I would put it as spotting I guess fefe


----------



## Fizzyfefe

That's what I thought, but not totally sure because it was happening every single time I wiped. Thanks :)

I'm going to take my mother-in-law to see The Odd Life of Timothy Green tonight, have you ladies seen it?


----------



## tristansmommy

Me and Tristan are going to see it,I wish it was that easy.to put in a request and them grow in a garden..I had lots of ewcm last night so we bd hopefully it all lines up this month


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Sounds good, tristansmommy. :D How did you like the movie? I loved it; I was an emotional wreck the whole freaking movie. It seems like the Mucinex is working for you! I've also noticed a more egg-white consistency in my CM. I've been taking it twice a day.

MrsTurner is now officially Mrs. Turner! How exciting! :D I know you're on your honeymoon, but I hope your day was perfect and your honeymoon enjoyable. :D

Msilverbow, how's everything going for you? Haven't heard from you in a while!

As for me, I'm STILL coughing up phlegm. I am going to call the doctor today and tell him that the antibiotic didn't work. We'll see what his next step for treatment will be. Hubby and I used PreSeed for the first time yesterday. Also, I have switched thermometers to one that measures to the hundredth degree, and I feel like it's way more accurate. What kinds of thermometers do you ladies use?


----------



## tristansmommy

I use a basal digital I got from.Walmart.I think today is my ovulation day. I have ewcm and pain in my left side so I am excited.we didn't go to the movie yet but we are going to go this week


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Wow, I wish I ovulated so early! Good luck. :D Do you use Fertility Friend or OPKs?


----------



## TTC in Jordan

Hi, my husband and I have been trying for #2 for about 4 months. It didn't take long with our first so I'm sort of frustrated! Last time I charted but I just started charting this month for this go round. I'm on CD 16 and hope I'm ovulating! I haven't gotten egg white CM yet though, which I usually get. Nice to see you all on here. Maybe this is the month! Baby dust to all:winkwink:


----------



## msilverbow

Hello everyone!

I use a digital basal thermometer, but it only reads to tenths of degrees. Do those of you that use one that goes to hundredths find that it makes much of a difference? Mine has a memory function so that I don't have to record my temp right away. I take my temp at the same time every day - I set my alarm earlier than I get up, and after I've taken my temp I roll over and go back to sleep until my later alarm goes off. Then later in the day I go back and see what my temp was and record it.

I tried using pre-seed and a soft cup last night. The pre-seed was fine. After BDing I laid flat for a few minutes, then put the soft cup in, but I'm not even sure it was in the right position because I couldn't find my cervix! :( Maybe I just need some practice with it.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

:wave: TTCinJordan! Welcome! I hope you are ovulating, too. Maybe it's a few days late because you don't have fertile CM. Hope it comes soon!

Msilverbow, I'm not sure how much of a difference it makes just yet. All I can say is that a temperature of 97.11 is different from 97.19 by almost a tenth of a degree. I guess it depends on if you have a huge temperature spike or a steady temperature spike when ovulation comes. Not sure how the tenths thermometers round. I just figured it was more accurate, but I guess we'll see. Maybe you couldn't find your cervix because it was high. That's good! Easier for fertilization to take place. :D

I'm on CD12 today, ladies, but no ovulation in sight just yet. Started using the PreSeed the other day. Now I can't tell what my own mucus looks like!


----------



## tristansmommy

Well I am on cycle.day 13 I had the fertile cm the past two days but this morning there was no temperature spike so I'm not sure what to think,kinda upset.I though that we had times it perfect this month but now we will probably miss it because my hubby is out of.town.I had loads of ewcm sat and sun. So who knows,all my test were good thyroid was perfect and so was all my hormone levels so that was good,just down today about all this


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Maybe it's the Mucinex, Tristansmommy...? I think I remember you saying that you were going to use it.


----------



## tristansmommy

I think the mucinex increased my cm but I don't know why I haven't ovulated yet I always do around day 11 or 12. I just don't understand


----------



## msilverbow

Tristansmommy, maybe your O just got delayed. How long is your hubby out of town? Maybe when he gets back you'll have a chance to try again. Do you always see a spike when you O, or is it sometimes a slow rise? Maybe it'll go up tomorrow.


----------



## tristansmommy

He stays two days at a time and sometimes its a slow rise,I just think that according to My cervix and mucus it was yesterday,I hope so anyway


----------



## Fizzyfefe

How long have you ladies been charting? I'm not sure about a slow rise versus spike, since this is only my second month.


----------



## lunallena

Hi ladies can I join in? I am on my first round of clomid and I would love to have the company in this crazy adventure. I am on day 4, tomorrow will be the last day of clomid and then the O testing begins.


----------



## tristansmommy

i have been charting for the past 6 months and before when i had tristan i charted for about 6 months.some people have a huge jump in temp the day after ovulation but mine seems to kinda stay the same for about two days then spikes uo after ovulation. lunallena we are glad to have you and this is the craziest journey ttc,I am on the 3rd cycle ttc #2


----------



## msilverbow

I charted for a couple of years back when we were trying to prevent pregnancy, but I stopped temping when we started TTC (we were trying to be kind of relaxed about it, but now I'm kicking myself). I was just watching CM and what I thought were ovulation pains every cycle to pinpoint ovulation. But it's been 14 months now, so I started temping again for the first time while TTC, and low and behold, I had the "ovulation" pains, but I never actually ovulated! (my temp never rose), so now I'm afraid that I haven't actually been ovulating all this time! I really wish I had been temping the whole time!

Back when I was charting to prevent pregnancy, I was definitely ovulating, and I'd luckily have a spike right after O, rather than a slow rise. The slow rise is much harder to interpret.

I was supposed to get my "day 21" blood work done last cycle (actually 7 DPO), but since I never ovulated I couldn't do it! I'm really hoping I ovulate this cycle!

Luna, I don't have any experience with Clomid, but my doc said that that's likely the next step for me, after I get my bloodwork done and Hubby gets a SA. You'll have to let me know how it goes. I've heard that there can be some mildy uncomfortable side effects?


----------



## tristansmommy

Morning ladies well my temp shot up this morning,I'm not sure exactly what day I ovulated but I don't think it was yesterday I am going to try to put my chart on here to see what you think.yesterday I felt really bloated and boobs were sore and I have a miserable headache today.all I know is I need you ladies to keep me from testing until it is time,I usually start at 9 dpo and I don't want that stress. So if I mention it tell me not to do it


----------



## Fizzyfefe

:wave: Lunallena! Welcome. Keeping my fingers crossed that you ovulate with Clomid! How long have you been TTC? Do you have children? What are you using, besides the Clomid, to help you on your journey? I'm 24, very irregular, newly married, and have been trying to conceive our first since December '11. I am using PreSeed, measuring temperatures, and taking prenatal vitamins.

Msilverbow, I am also kicking myself for not charting sooner, and for not getting a more expensive thermometer. I kept telling myself to get a damn thermometer every time I went to store, but I forgot every single time. By the time I got around to buying a cheap one, we'd already been trying for six months, and I was in the middle of a cycle! Also, I am pretty sure my thermometer was defective, so I can't even be sure that my first month of charting was even accurate. During my last cycle, it showed a slow rise instead of a spike, which makes me think that I didn't even ovulate... but I had a period. It's all so confusing!

Tristansmommy, would love to see your chart! Tell me your 12DPO date, and I will try my best to keep you from testing until then. :)

On a side note- been watching the news this morning, and I am praying for all those affected by Hurricane Isaac. It looks pretty bad. :(


----------



## tristansmommy

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c3312


----------



## tristansmommy

It should be around the 8th or 9 th according to the day I ovulated.but I think it was cycle day 11 on Monday see what you think


----------



## msilverbow

Hi Tristansmommy, my guess is that you ovulated on day 12. Sometimes the peak day of CM is the day before O, which is totally normal. In that case the most important day to BD is still the peak day (day 11 for you), so I think you're golden!! Good luck! (your chart looks great!)


----------



## Fizzyfefe

This is my thought process: Your cervix was high, soft, and open on CDs 9, 10, and 11; fern test was positive on CD11; you had egg white cervical mucus on CDs 9 and 11; and your temp spiked on CD13, which could indicate ovulation on CD12. However, the most common day for all those is CD11. Buuuut I am no expert.

Your chart doesn't show when you and your hubby had sex, though, but I'm assuming if you did it two to three times between CDs 9 - 12, then you covered your bases.


----------



## tristansmommy

We did it day 6 9 10 11 12 so we covered all of the possible days. We did it on the night of day 9 10 afternoon on day 11 and early morning on day 12.I think we got it there if it just sticks


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Ohhh, stick little bean, stick!!


----------



## tristansmommy

Morning ladies,my temp was 98.14 this morning and I got my ovulation date on ff it was day 11 so I am 3dpo I am really feeling very positive this cycle.I hope all you ladies ovulate soon,please everyone keep in touch on how things are going with everyone


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hey, I was right with CD11! :D Sweet. I so hope that this is it for you, Tristansmommy!

My temperature dipped this morning; it was 97.01, which is the lowest it's been this cycle. Hope it's a good thing!


----------



## tristansmommy

Maybe you are getting ready to ovulate before long.well I know that all MY hormones are normal.and that we bd the right time so know if I have a healthy egg and a good swimmer I think we might have it. I fell really good just kinda Moody but other than that feeling good,I am going to test sept 9th so make me wait until then


----------



## msilverbow

Whoo hoo! Good luck, Tristansmommy, hopefully this is it for you!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

You are very lucky to have normal hormones. :D I was not blessed with those. But I still think there is hope.


----------



## tristansmommy

fefe there is always hope,just keep your faith and stay positive


----------



## msilverbow

This cycle I'm not even really that focused on getting pregnant. I just really want to ovulate so that I can get my "day 21" blood work! I just want to feel like I'm moving forward with testing and diagnosis instead of treading water.


----------



## TTC in Jordan

Hi ladies! I'm on dpo 4 and this 2ww is killing me! I wish I could test right this minute but I'm really trying to hold of until the 9th as well. My bbs are really sore and have been since around the time I ovulated which is unusual for me. Hoping I don't see AF this month!


----------



## tristansmommy

Hi I am 4 dpo and I am trying to stay positive.I don't really have any symptoms bbs are a little sore but nothing other than that my temp dipped a little this morning from 98.14 to 97.88 but I am going to stay super positive until I get a Bfp


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Good morning, ladies! CD15 for me with no ovulation yet. I thought I could possibly have ovulated yesterday with the temperature dip, but no. It barely shot up to 97.27 today.

Msilverbow, how does the testing work? Do you ovulate regularly? I know you said you were irregular, but does that also mean that you don't ovulate every cycle?

TTCinJordan and Tristansmommy, no testing until the ninth! You can do it!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Ladies, they moved this thread to TTC Buddies... I hope you find it! You can always check your User CP on the very top right of the page. :D


----------



## tristansmommy

Thanks fefe I was panicing when I couldn't find it


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I know, right? I kept thinking that I was just not seeing it. I think they should tell us if they move the threads. ;)


----------



## tristansmommy

Well this two week waiting sucks, I'm glad to be in it but I just wish you could know sooner.I am trying to feel positive but then its like you don't feel anything so you start thinking well I'm out.my temp dotted yesterday and went up a little today.I'm sorry I just need to vent sometimes


----------



## Fizzyfefe

We are here to listen, Tristansmommy, don't you worry! And that's a good thing that you're temperature went up. If you look at pregnant women's charts, their temperatures just keep going up and up and up. Fingers crossed! But don't test yet!!

So we went out and celebrated my sister-in-law's 21st birthday last night, and I had a few drinks because I figured I wasn't ovulating. We are spending the weekend at our in-law's, since it's the holiday. My dog kept me up ALL freaking night. She whined and cried the whole night. I let her out to pee and it didn't make a difference. She just wouldn't stop. So, of course, I got no sleep, and my temperature shot right up to 97.89. That's the highest it's been this cycle. I am EXTREMELY frustrated with this because I am so irregular, and I cannot tell if it jumped up because I ovulated yesterday, or solely because of the lack of sleep plus getting up multiple times to help the dog plus the alcohol.

So frustrated and tired right now. :(


----------



## tristansmommy

I'm sorry fefe its so hard to tell when you chart,I also.deal with the sleep problem because emu hubby gets called to work at all.hours of the night so its hard.to.tell.sometimes.this is a hard process whether you are regular or not. I wish there was a potion to make us pregnant asap but we just have to be patient and not stress.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey my temp went down a little this morning and I woke to sharp pains on my left side.I am hoping it was an implantation dip and cramps.how are you doing today?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Oooh, I hope it's implantation for you!

I'm okay. We've visiting the in-laws this weekend and I don't have a lot of time to think about babies and sex and all that. Maybe it's a good thing. I'll update more when we get back home on Monday. :)

Do you have any special plans for the holiday?


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey girl,no big plans for tomorrow but my hubby is off tues wed and thurs. I am feeling kinda sick this evening and really tired.I wonder how Mrs Turner is I sent her a private message letting her know where our thread went.I will let you know what my temp does in the am


----------



## tristansmommy

hey Well my temp shot up to 98.3 this morning i just hope it keeps going up.I have been really tired and my boobs are killing me.I am so hoping this is it,are you having any signs of ovulation yet??


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Hey! Got the message, thank you. I am home from honeymoon tomorrow so will be back with all the goss n to read thru the thread :0)


----------



## tristansmommy

Yah! Glad you are back can't wait to hear all about your honeymoon and how you are in your cycle.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't updated much. I went to the water park yesterday, and was so exhausted when we got home that I didn't even get online.

Tristansmommy, I have a feeling that this is your month! Hope your temperature keeps going up and up and up! But no testing yet. Resist the urge! ;)

MrsTurner, I can't wait to hear about your wedding and honeymoon!

As for me, definitely no signs of ovulation yet. :( Also, it doesn't help that we can't have sex at the in-laws, so even if I did ovulate without any signs, I think I'd have missed my window. That drives me craaazy. We haven't had sex since since the 30th, and we were both too tired yesterday when we got home. It's just impossible to do anything there, too, because there are always people around and we have no privacy.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey ladies my temp was 98.3 yesterday and 98.26 today so not much different really hope it jumps up and not.keep going down.I feel so tired so I hope that's a good sign


----------



## Fizzyfefe

What's your coverline temperature?


----------



## tristansmommy

97.52 I think


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Is your temperature still above the coverline? If so, then you're still in the clear! How are you feeling today?

I'm feeling really down today for some reason... just having a gut feeling that this isn't it, that I'm not going to ovulate this cycle. I'm on CD20, but still no where close to ovulating.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey my temp was down to 98.11 this morning but I didn't sleep well so I'm not putting much
into that,its still above my coverline.I have felt really nauseous today,I am hoping that is a good sign and not AF around the corner.I am feeling down about it today,I want it so much and I feel like.I am really getting my booed up and I may be brokenhearted.I hope you are going to ovulate soon try not to get discouraged although I know its hard not to


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Heeellloooo!

I've not got much hope for this month. We were so relaxed about baby making that we didn't have sex a lot. We fooled around but a lot of the baby batter was wasted if you catch my drift! I know. TMI!

So this 2WW isn't as manic & agonising as the last but I'm eager to get AF and then start again.

Honeymoon was lovely. Malta was beautiful and we relaxed. Just what we needed.

There's a few photo's here ... https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/medi...07247.107181529302625&type=1&__user=527266839

One thing tho... My nipples have been SO sore for a few days. I can't really remember if they were last month & it was part of the cycle so am starting to note things down so I'm aware of what's normal for me & what's not


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Tristansmommy, that's exactly how I feel. I want it more than anything in the world. Do you usually get nauseous in your two week wait? I think I'm going to go buy OPKs. I have a coupon, and I wasn't originally going to since they are so expensive, but it's $10 off so I guess it's worth a shot.

MrsTurner, it's good to hear from you again! You look stunning in your photos! Congratulations again. LOVED your cake toppers. So cute! What flavor was your cake?

And, just so you know, there is never TMI as far as I'm concerned. :) It would be such a cool story to tell your future baby that they were conceived on the honeymoon, eh?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

The main cake on top was actually a fake! Polystyrene! To support the two Mr T's... The cup cakes were all sponge. I didn't end up trying one as the candy buffet and cakes were all eaten by the time we got to them. I did get one smooshed in my face by one of Martins friends. I ended up chasing him around the hotel to get him back. Very classy bride :0)

I would love love love a honeymoon baby. But to be honest I really don't mid waiting a few more months to just enjoy married life before pregnancy takes over.

At least it might be a more relaxed process. I know within a few days tho I'm going to be itching to get a test! Ha.

I've just googled the site nipple thing too and pretty normal after ovulation so at least I know I've ovulated... They are getting a lot less sore now too which isn't a good sign for pregnancy. But as Martin says.. There is always next time.

How are you feeling? Are you still at the in laws?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Ah, so adorable. Too bad you didn't get to taste one! I smashed a cupcake into my hubby's face first... He kept telling me that he was going to do it, and I pleaded with him not to, because I didn't want any frosting on my dress. He said he wouldn't, but I had a feeling he was going to do it anyway, so I decided to get him first. :D He was relentless, though, as you can see from the pictures. I had frosting up my nose!

We came back home Monday night, but it's going to be a busy week for us. I'm still waiting to ovulate. Tomorrow, I am taking the dog to my in-laws so they can babysit while we attend my uncle's wedding. We have to travel to New Mexico, which isn't bad- about a five hour drive- and it'll be nice to see some of my friends again. Not looking forward to seeing my parents, though. I'm also going to the water park again with my sister-in-law. We have to get as much time in before the season ends. Not sure how the weather is where you are, but here, it's constantly over 100 degrees F, which is torture.

I was reading somewhere on the site that said sore nipples did not indicate pregnancy, but soreness on the side and underneath the breasts did. Not sure how accurate that is, and I don't remember what thread it came from. At least your hubby has a good attitude about it! :)
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2









2.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Well, ladies, I went out and bought an OPK. There's only 20 in the pack, so I hope I ovulate before I run out! The coupon I had was not worth it, because the Clearblue OPKs are $50!! That's so ridiculous! I just bought the generic brand, with a couple pregnancy tests just in case. If I don't ovulate, than I can go to a doctor armed with certainty and knowledge!

Keep your fingers crossed for me, please. :)


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Love those pictures! My dress was ruined by the end of the night. It's all ripped. We now have £1000 worth of tulle hung up in the bedroom.

Sounds like you're going to be having a fun few days. I'm working away this weekend photographing a wedding so just preparing for that.

I will be keeping everything crossed for you and praying that one of the OPK's comes up positive! 

We all need positives one way or another. :0) 

I can hear next doors baby screaming. I think they do the leave her to cry trick n hope she shuts up... I know she had a fair few miscarriages before having her but she now seems to be struggling. Think she might be sick as she crys so much. She's nearly a year now too and cries all through the night :0( 
Kinda puts me off but then again I am hoping that any future children won't cry THAT much!


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey ladies well.this morning my temp went up from 98.11 to 98.28 so I am feeling really good about things.img feel a little better today and I have never felt as.sick as I did yesterday.my nips are sore and I don't normally have that. I have a metal taste in my mouth and have a full feeling in my uterus.I wanted to test so much this morning but I didn't I am 10 dpo today.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Oh, no! How did your dress ruin? Did you step on it? Mine just got dirty at the bottom, but no rips, thank goodness. Have you opened wedding cards and gifts yet?

Just found out that the water park is closed during the weekdays, so no fun for me today. :( We're still going to drop the dog off at the in-laws tonight, though, so we can leave tomorrow right after hubby gets out of work.

How exciting for the wedding this weekend! How long have you been a photographer?

Aw. I feel bad for the crying baby, and the mama, too. It's such a blessing, but I bet it's hard, too. I've never been a mother, so I can't imagine how difficult it must be to have a fussy baby. I've been reading a lot on this site about crying it out versus attending to the baby immediately, and there's such controversy over it. It's a really touchy subject, and I'm not sure why. Some mamas are very against the CIO method, but I guess I've never thought about how I would handle a crying baby/toddler to compare. What did you do when your boy was little?

CD21 for me today, but still no ovulation. Last cycle, I didn't ovulate until CD57, yeesh! I hope it doesn't take that long. I bet you ladies are going to pass me on your cycles twice before I finally get to the end of mine. :haha:


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Tristansmommy, only a few days left for you to test! Keep waiting... I know it's hard, but you can do it, and it will save you so much disappointment. I've read lots of things on this site about ladies having a metallic taste in their mouth before they got their BFP, and your temp keeps rising... Oh boy! :)


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey I hope it doesn't take you that long to ovulate this month.I am praying for our little.group to get positives on whatever test we each take. I am going to wait it out although when my temp went up this.morning it was tempting to test.mine never goes up after it starts going down so I think it is a very good thing.glad your back.Mrs Turner and being relaxed may get you your bfp this month


----------



## Fizzyfefe

There is a thread somewhere here that shows a collection of pregnancy charts. I will have to find it and let you know, so that you can compare yours if you wish. They all look pretty much the exact same, and if I remember correctly, yours is beginning to look that way. :D I think it's in the TTC Discussions forum maybe... hold on, I have to check.

Found it!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html


----------



## tristansmommy

Thanks Fefe I will check them out and I feel very very positive


----------



## Fizzyfefe

That's good! What do you think? Are they looking like yours?


----------



## tristansmommy

Morning ladies,I caved this morning and tested and it was a Bfp! My temp was still up so I couldn't resist and almost instant it was a plus.I knew something was different because my skin has been broke out bad and super oily and I never have that. I have a call in to my doctor since I had a mc last time just to make sure they don't need to check anything.ladies stay positive because it will happen just have faith,I will still be on here to journey with you ladies


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Still no ovulation in sight, girls, and it's CD22. :( I'm going nuts.

Headed out of town today for my uncle's wedding. Going to see my parents... oh boy... that's stressful all on its own. So, won't be on much until Monday, but I'll pop back in from time to time!

Tristansmommy, no testing yet until Sunday! It's only a few more days! :D

MrsTurner, hope married life is treating you well! Any sign of your period?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

WHAAAAT?!? YAY!

Yay yay yay!

Congratulations!!!

:hugs:


----------



## tristansmommy

Thanks I am still in shock,but so happy.I just pray that my little bean sticks this time and I have my may baby.have a good time fefe it will be you very soon


----------



## Fizzyfefe

:wohoo:

Praying that it sticks! When will you go to the doctor to confirm?


----------



## tristansmommy

Getting blood drawn in a min find out later today,I will let you know


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Oooooh my looordy!! Massive congratulations! 

Fingers & toes crossed for you!

Baby dust for the rest of us


----------



## MrsTurner2012

No signs of AF yet but usually just get cramps a few days before.

My left nipple is still reeeeaally sore :0(

Hope you have a lovely & lucky weekend fizzy


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey talked to doc and my levels were good gonna recheck on Monday to make sure my hcg is increasing,last time it wasn't doubling when I had the mc.also my pogesteron was perfect and last time it was way too low so I am sure that things are going just like they are suppose too maybe AF won't show Mrs Turner my nipples have been really sore so maybe its a good.sign for you


----------



## MrsTurner2012

All sounding very promising! I have fingers & toes crossed over here for you


----------



## tristansmommy

Mrs Turner are you having any symptoms?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

No, nothing whatsoever. I'm hoping I can wait for another few days before testing


----------



## tristansmommy

Well let us know if you do test I am praying for you,fefe a miss you and hope your egg is getting ready to ovulate for you


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hi girls, sorry, I've been out of town. Will update tomorrow. Trying to catch up on homework. No ovulation yet. :(

Hope everything is well with you both!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I caved and did a FRER = BFN


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Aw, sorry for that BFN, MrsTurner. But don't lose hope! You still have a few days.

Tristansmommy, how's everything with you? Love the new avatar picture. You have a beautiful family.

As far as me, no ovulation, no temperature spike, nothing. It's just a horrible waiting game, basically. And the weekend with my family was... well, I don't like my parents, so let's just say that it wasn't good. But it was lovely to see my uncle and his new wife so happy.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey I am doing well,sore bbs and a little nauseous but good besides that. I have had some twinges in my uterus that feel weird but that is a good thing. I had more labs done today to check my thyroid and my hcg level to.make sure it is doubling.no word on either yet but I will.let you guys know as soon as I hear.sorry about the bfn Mrs Turner,don't lose hope you never know. Sorry your weekend sucked and that your egg isn't ready yet but it will happen soon


----------



## msilverbow

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been absent - I was out of town trying to help my folks get ready to put their house on the market (what a nightmare!)

Tristansmommy, CONGRATULATIONS!!! I had a good feeling about you, because when I checked your chart last week it was starting to show that classic tri-phasic temp pattern. I even wrote out a comment, but then the crappy internet died at my parents house and I was too frustrated to try to start over. I'm so happy that you got your BFP! That's so exciting :happydance:

Fizz, no O for me yet, either - I'm on CD 26 today. Your chart is looking a little more consistant than mine, though. I did get a + OPK on Saturday, but I don't think I've ovulated. Last cycle a got a few positives and never ovulated. I hope that's not the case again this cycle!

My husband went and got a physical and an order for a SA. We're waiting for him to do the SA until after I ovulate (he has to abstain for 3 days before giving a sample, so we don't want to risk missing ovulation).

My sister-in-law is due any day now, and I'm probably going to go down and stay with them to help out for a few days (they have a 3 year old and a 1.5 year old), so I'll get a little baby-fix. :)


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Good to see you again, Msilverbow. :D How long have you been using the OPK? Since I bought a new thermometer, my temperatures have been WAY more consistent. It's amazing. I have a feeling that I need to throw out last month's chart because the thermometer was so unreliable. Hope you get pregnant before he has to take that sperm analysis!

I went and bought Soy Isonoflavones to take next cycle if needed. I heard from a few other ladies that this makes them ovulate. Have any of you used them before? I don't even know what dose to take, or when to take them.

<3 Babies <3


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey ladies hope you are all well,I got my labs back my hcg was 257 so it more than doubled and my pogesterone was perfect.they are going to do an ultrasound at 6Weeks to make sure things are good.i hope ovulation finds you two soon and I am sending you all baby dust. How are you Mrs Turner? Anything new with you today?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Awesome news, Tristansmommy!

My temperature dropped again today, and I took an OPK, and that was also the darkest it's ever been. Not positive yet, but maybe this is a good sign.


----------



## tristansmommy

Fefe your chart look like it should def be ovulation day,make sure you catch that egg!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Is that what the temperature is supposed to do when a woman ovulates?? Gosh, I hope so! I will definitely be jumping on my hubby as soon as he walks in the door!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Fingers crossed for you! 

I'm just waiting for AF! Friday it's due... Eeeek


----------



## tristansmommy

Yes it dips the day you ovulate and jumps the day after so make sure you bd tonight.also let me know your temp tomorrow so we can see how your chart looks.if you got a positive on your opk and the temp dip then this should be your day!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

MrsTurner, it might be a BFP! Don't lose hope!

OPK this afternoon was lighter than the one this morning. I don't think it's ovulation day for me. :nope:


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Actually, I'm thinking that if it was somewhat dark this morning, and kind of dark last night, then maybe I got my surge sometime during the evening while sleeping. What do you guys think? Be honest, I can take it. ;)


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Okay, I know I posted three times in a row, but... look! Look at the bottom line!

What do you all think? I'm driving myself crazy.
 



Attached Files:







OPK1.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tristansmommy

The thing to do is see what your temp does tomorrow,it may have been yesterday into this morning and be through now. Did you bd yesterday? I will be excited to see if your temp goes up in the morning


----------



## Fizzyfefe

No, we didn't have sex last night. :( We were having so much trouble with the dog, so neither of us was in the mood. We hadn't had sex since Sunday. If my temp doesn't spike tomorrow, I think I might cry.


----------



## msilverbow

Fizz, That last test looks like it could possibly be a positive. I can't wait to see what your temp is tomorrow morning! LOL! You know you've gone a little charting-crazy when you're not only anxious to see what your own temp is the next day, you're excited to see a "stranger's" as well! I hope you get that spike!! :laugh2:


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I think I may have to postpone TTC.

I have just been offered a job that I can't say no to!

I am going to chat to the company tomorrow so will find out all the details but this could be the end for me for a few years


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Msilverbow, thank you for the encouragement. I stalk your chart, too. :D

Unfortunately, there was no temperature spike this morning. But, my OPK was again dark. I have no idea what to think. :shrug: Last month, I had a slow rise instead of a spike, but I don't know if that's normal. I feel like I don't know anything.

MrsTurner, how are you feeling about that? You can't lose your job for getting pregnant, right? What do you do for a living? Congratulations on the promotion! I hope you get great news tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







OPK1.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I don't mind too much. I just know it may get harder to conceive the older I am. I will only be 32 in a few years so I think accepting the job is my beat option for us. I have to think of our future and leaving TTC til I later date will mean we are more secure when it finally does happen.

I'm a photographer. I work in men's fashion and have been head hunted by a different company so my images would be seen globally. It offers a lot more job security however not that much more money but the company is ran a lot better & there are prospects there.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Oh, duh, I knew you were a photographer. You've told me, like, twenty times. :lol: Does your hubby mind putting it on hold?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Well I slipped it into convo before and he sounded gutted so we will have to talk about it properly tonight.

How are u feeling? If only life wasn't such a roller coaster


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Oh no. :( If your husband says he wants to continue TTC, will you not take the job? Are you not willing to take the promotion and still get pregnant? I mean, you'll get maternity leave and all that, right? I've always heard that pregnancy/labor/postpartum in the UK is way more open than here in the US, and the workplace is much more supportive of that time in a family's life. I hope I'm not asking questions that are too personal.

I don't even know what I'm feeling anymore. I can't tell if the stupid OPK is positive, and I'm just going even more crazy. I've always been impatient, first, and second, and I feel like I should be more knowledgeable about the body because I'm a nurse. Sigh.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I would hate to take the job and then get preg so soon.
I would still take it. Him wanting a baby wouldn't stop me as its for all our benefit.
The job I'm in now doesn't offer maternity pay at all so anything means we are going to be in a stronger situation. 

I don't think because you are a nurse you should know it all. Don't put pressure on yourself either. You can't look at things objectively at the mo so that clouds everything.
I know nothing about OPK's so can't dish out any advice on them but that last one looks quite strong. 
Have u tried just having sex every other day throughout a whole cycle no matter how long it lasts?
I think we tend to have sex less on the days we are meant to because we know it's forced and isn't going to be the most enjoyable


----------



## Fizzyfefe

That's understandable. The job offer is a wonderful opportunity. I assume you want to establish your credibility and reliability, and getting pregnant would mean that you'd be missing work. It's definitely not ideal, but, as you said, it will ultimately have to be a decision between you and your hubby. I hope you both reach a decision that will make both of you happy.

At the beginning of this cycle, we agreed to have sex every other day until my next cycle came, but it just didn't happen. Like you said, the forced sex was a turn-off, especially for him. I tried initiating it many times, but he was just so tired from work. We've gone to the in-laws a few times, and we don't have a bedroom there. Also, we've been having dog problems, and that put a damper on things. We had sex on the 9th and 11th, and I'll try again tonight just to make sure.

The pressure comes from my irregularity, I think. I see all these women around me who have perfect cycles, no issues... then I think about my own body, and all I feel is disappointment. I wish that I could give my hubby a baby. I wish I could give my in-laws a grandchild. I want nothing more than to raise children. And the fact that my own body is preventing me from achieving my dream... it's just a pain, you know what I mean?


----------



## tristansmommy

fefe you had a spike mine always was slow to rise and that positive opk may mean your egg is already released just hasn't got all the way through yet.try to bd again tonight and maybe you will hit it just right. Mrs Turner I am happy about the job but hate you may have to.put off ttc. we all gotta stay positive through all our different situations.I'm going to have hcg tested again today hoping its 400 or more fx


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hi Tristansmommy. :) How often are you supposed to get blood work done? Does every pregnant woman go through that?

Will definitely be doing it again tonight, just to make sure. I think I'm going to put a + OPK on Fertility Friend.


----------



## msilverbow

MrsTurner, congratulations on the job offer! It sounds like an exciting position. 

Fizz, your OPK this morning looked pretty good to me! If you have enough tests, take another one this afternoon or evening, and definitely BD tonight if you can! Good luck, this may be it!!

Also, I may have to take your advice and get a different thermometer. I don't feel that confident in the one I'm using.

Tristansmommy, good luck with your blood work today!


----------



## tristansmommy

Its because I had the MC last time and if they are good.today then I am done getting labs done. They have to make sure it doubles every 48 hours.they think I may have had an eptopic last time but they couldn't confirm either way so they are just making sure that its normal this time.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Msilverbow, what kind of thermometer is it? I really felt better about this new one. It was a tad more expensive, but worth it. You can see a huge difference between temps in my charts. Thank you, I hope this is it, too! Will be taking another test shortly. Been trying not to drink so much, but I'm thirsty, so my urine is too dilute.

Tristansmommy, sounds like a hassle, but good nonetheless. I faint if I see my own blood. More power to you!


----------



## tristansmommy

Well I got my results my level was 516! They said we were going to do ultrasound on the 25 but they said they don't expect any problems!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Yay, that's awesome!

Hubby and I had sex again tonight just to make sure we caught our egg (if the OPK was positive). If my temp spikes even higher tomorrow, you ladies are going to have one crazy person on your hands. :shock:

Er... I mean computers. :lol:


----------



## tristansmommy

Fefe hope your temp was way up this morning!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

It wasn't. :cry: Not feeling very good about this month anymore...


----------



## msilverbow

Fizz, don't get discouraged, the positive OPK means that ovulation could take place in the following 24 to 48 hours, so you could easily be ovulating today or tomorrow and not see a temp rise until tomorrow or the next day. Keep on BDing!!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

The more I look at it, though, the more I think it's negative. It's just not as dark as the control line, and all the squinting in the world won't make it positive. :( If anything, the one this morning looks darker than the one yesterday morning.

How would you record it on FF if you were me?

We had sex two days in a row, so should we skip tonight and give his sperm a chance to recuperate?

I'm really sorry for the negative attitude, ladies. This is just so hard. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







OPK1.jpg
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## msilverbow

Don't be sorry for a negative attitude! Believe me, I understand! Sometimes it's just so frustrating!

It's hard to say whether or not to call it a positive, BUT regardless, it IS surging to some degree, which means that you may O soon. So I would keep on BDing until you O or the tests become obviously negative several days in a row.

There are different schools of thought about BDing every other day to give the sperm a chance to build back up. Everything I've ready says that it's fine to have sex every day unless your husband has a confirmed low sperm count. But on the other hand, maybe hubby needs a rest! lol

Another thing I read about OPKs - when looking at the test line, sometimes the dye is darker on one side, in which case, you're supposed to compare the darkest part - look at the picture on #13 here: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#13

All this line-squinting is why I like to use the digital ones when I see my LH concentrations going up. Because I can just get a yes or no, and write it in the chart. But on the other hand, I got a few positives from the digitals last cycle and never ovulated. So maybe that's not the best way to go!

It's all so confusing!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Oh wow, that's a huge help. Thank you, Msilverbow. Unfortunately, the digital ones are way out of my price range. $50, heck no!

The second and fourth sticks are darker on the left that the right. But I think my eyes need a break. :shock:
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.png
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tristansmommy

I know you are frustrated,we bd every night so I think whatever you feel.like.doing.is what you should do. You definitely are on your way to ovulation or they wouldn't be dark no.matter how dark or light.just keep the faith your day will come soon


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Sorry to sound thick but what do the OPK's measure? What do they detect might be a better question! Ha!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

It detects the LH surge (leuteinizing hormone). It's released by the anterior pituitary gland, and the surge triggers ovulation and the development of the corpus luteum.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

So, basically, if you don't have the surge, then you won't release an egg. However, many OPKs aren't 100% reliable, and lots of women will ovulate without seeing a positive result on the test strip. Others with endocrine disorders, such as PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome), will have high levels of LH in their system but never ovulate.

It's tricky business. :wacko:

Are you going to test today?! According to your ticker, it's the end of your cycle!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Ahhhh! I didn't have a clue. Before TTC and coming on these forums I didn't realise so much went into baby making.

My AF is due tomorrow. I haven't had my usual cramps tho so it's just a waiting game. I can't even say 'yea I am defo getting it' I knew last month and now I am in limbo.

I've spoken to Martin about it and he doesn't think we should stop if we don't get preg this month. We should just let nature take its course and if it happens it doesn't and if not its not and I am meant to just be in this new job.

I bought a pack of two FRER and did the other one yesterday which was still BFN so I really don't think I am. Just that my mind is pre occupied with something else now so I'm not taking that much notice of my body.

Have u tested again today? What did the pink line say?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Ahhhh! I didn't have a clue. Before TTC and coming on these forums I didn't realise so much went into baby making.

My AF is due tomorrow. I haven't had my usual cramps tho so it's just a waiting game. I can't even say 'yea I am defo getting it' I knew last month and now I am in limbo.

I've spoken to Martin about it and he doesn't think we should stop if we don't get preg this month. We should just let nature take its course and if it happens it doesn't and if not its not and I am meant to just be in this new job.

I bought a pack of two FRER and did the other one yesterday which was still BFN so I really don't think I am. Just that my mind is pre occupied with something else now so I'm not taking that much notice of my body.

Have u tested again today? What did the pink line say?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Yes, there is so much that goes in to conception and we don't even realize it. The human body fascinates me. I always find myself researching it to gain a better understanding of how it all works. Basically, any sort of topic regarding conception is fascinating. I can't wrap my brain around the fact that we all developed from a sperm and an egg, and we are all unique. It's almost incomprehensible!

Are you going to save the test for tomorrow if you're late? Does your cycle ever waver? Do you agree your hubby's decision regarding TTC?

My line this morning was still negative, but it looked darker than yesterday's. I posted it earlier. I will be testing again in about an hour or so. I'm so thirsty, but I can't drink anything until after I take the test. Gah!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Human nature is crazy! Evolution is. It does blow your mind.

I was a little naive I guess. Obv I knew people struggled with conception but I thought it was black and white. You could either have babies or you can't. But there are so many things that affect us and it's crazy to think I took having my first son for granted. I knew it was a miracle of the body but didn't understand just how great of a miracle now. 

I haven't got a test left but hubby said he'll bring me one home tomorrow if no AF.
Generally I am pretty bang on with a 28 day cycle & I wake up to my AF.
Last month was different though. 29 days. I'm putting that down to my pure neurotic state over the TWW! My first. And I was crazy. So more relaxed this month so it may come on time.

Do you have to test at exactly the same time each day?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Oh.. And I kind of agree with him. I just don't want my new employer to think I'm taking the piss by going on maternity leave less than a year after starting


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Well, looks like the OPK I took this afternoon and evening are considerable lighter. I am going to assume that I got the surge when the lines were darkest, so we'll see if my temp goes up tomorrow or the following day. I will leave the OPK part on FF blank until I see a temp rise.

I'm honestly not sure if you're supposed to take it at the same time every day. Considering we all drink different amounts of fluids at different times during the day, our urine concentration is always fluctuating. :shrug: I've been taking it somewhat randomly, but just avoiding first morning urine.

Also, I apologize, I misread your post about already using all your pregnancy tests. I really hope your period doesn't come tomorrow, and that you get a BFP instead! And I honestly don't think the employer would think that... It's not like you were pregnant before you got the job and then avoided telling them, right?

Now I have a full progression from light to dark to light again, can you ladies tell me which line on the left you think is the darkest? The dates and times are on the far right.
 



Attached Files:







OPK1.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Why do you need to avoid FMU? Is it too strong to detect?

I took a test today. BFN so just need to play the waiting game a little longer now.

I have decided I am not going to start taking my contraception again and we will just see what happens


----------



## Fizzyfefe

For most women, LH is synthesized early in the day, and is not metabolized into your urine until later in the day.

But, for some reason, mine have been darker in the morning, and get progressively lighter.

My body sucks.

Aw, that sucks about your BFN. Have you any other period symptoms?


----------



## tristansmommy

Morning girls,hope you are all doing well,I am feeling good and praying for all of you to get your egg soon.Mrs Turner did you get af?fefe how are your temps doing?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

My temp went up this morning, but I had a restless night's sleep. I don't know if the rise is due to ovulation or lack of sleep. Hubby had to drive to the airport at 0430 this morning, and my normal temp-taking time is 0600. So I only had an hour and a half sleep, but it wasn't restful, if that makes sense. Was tossing and turning repeatedly.

How is everything with you? How are you feeling?


----------



## tristansmommy

I'm feeling good and I know how a restless night sleep is with my hubbys work.did you do an opk? How did it.look?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

It was negative this morning. I'm going to wait and see about tomorrow's temp. If it is high, then I will know I ovulated. If it drops, then I will know that it happened because I didn't sleep well. Praying that it's the latter.

Mrsturner, did you get your period?

Msilverbow, how is everything with you?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

LADIES. Look at my temp! It went up again today!

I've had this AWFUL pain in my right ovary for the past few days, so much that it causes me to stop whatever I'm doing and clutch at my side. Ouch. I bet it was ovulation pain. Also, for the past two days, I've been ridiculously tired. I got plenty of sleep last night, but still exhausted this morning.

TWW, here we come! If my temp stays high again tomorrow, then I definitely ovulated! Hooray!


----------



## msilverbow

Woo hoo!! Your chart is looking good, Fizz! Sounds like ovulation for sure! CD 29? That would put you at 10 DPO on the 24th, and 15 DPO on the 29th.

Tristansmommy, how are you feeling?

I'm frustrated this morning because I forgot to set my usual early alarm to take my temp, and I slept in an hour and 45 minutes. So even though it looks like my temp went up, I think if I adjust it, it's still low - I think you're supposed to adjust it down a tenth of a degree for every half hour that you sleep in, is that right? So it was 96.7, but it probably counts as 96.3 or 96.4. My post-ovulatory temps are usually in the mid to high 97s, anyway, so I don't think I'm there yet.


----------



## tristansmommy

I'm so happy for you fefe! I really hope you caught your egg this month then we would.be close on our due dates.how long is your leuteal phase usually? I am feeling good really.tired and super bloated.I had to get my maternity Jeans out because my Jeans are really uncomfortable.they say you show sooner with your second but I'm only 4 Weeks 3 days but I'm happy to be pregnant so its all good.mrs Turner we are dying to know what's going on with you


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Msilverbow, I have never dealt with temperature adjustments before, so I have no advice for you, sorry. Looks like you had a few flat temps there. did you ever switch thermometers?

Tristansmommy, have you told anyone that you are pregnant? How does the whole thing work with maternity clothes? Do you have to buy new ones every so often, or do they stretch enough to accommodate your growing belly?
Last month, my luteal phase was fifteen days. Hope it stays long again. I would love to go through pregnancy with you ladies.


----------



## tristansmommy

I've told a few people mainly family so far. I have to move up a size in Jeans through pregnancy but mainly if you get the ones with the big.band they stretch pretty far and by spring I will.just wear soft dresses so I won't have to worth about Jeans thank goodness.I kept all my clothes from my first pregnancy so I got a good bit of.clothes but gotta get dresses for church.I hope your temp is up again in the morning and in two Weeks you will get a bfp!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Temperature dropped this morning, ladies.

:cry:


----------



## tristansmommy

Fefe I'm so sorry,I can't imagine how frustrating this is for you. I am praying for you


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Thank you. I'm just feeling so miserable today.


----------



## msilverbow

Aww, Fizz, I'm sorry! :( That's so frustrating!! On days that I get really frustrated, I give myself a "reward" - an ice cream or something. Maybe that's why I'm not losing any weight! LOL

I got a positive OPK this evening, and I have lots of EWCM, so we'll be BDing the next few days in hopes that O is coming. But you can see from my charts that this is pretty much how it went down with my last cycle, and I never actually O'd, so we'll see. Only time will tell, I guess. But the waiting is what's so frustrating about it!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Haha, well, I made pumpkin brownies and pumpkin chocolate chip cookies and mowed those down... probably not the best of ideas, but oh well.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that you catch your egg this time around! Forgive me if I've asked before, but do you know why your cycles are so irregular? Have you seen a doctor?

I'm CD33 today, and still have a low temp.

MrsTurner, where are you? Hope everything is okay!

Tristansmommy, how are you today?


----------



## msilverbow

Oh, yumm!! Pumpkin brownies sound so good!!

I've asked before about my cycles, and the doctors have always told me that it's nothing to worry about. But this was before I was TTC. At my last appointment, I told my doc that we'd been TTC for a year unsuccessfully, and she said the first step was some blood work and to get a SA for my husband. So in early July she sent me home with an order for blood work that I was supposed to get at 7 DPO. But I waited and waited that cycle and never ovulated. So I thought I'd try one more cycle, and hopefully ovulate and get the the blood work done this time around. If I get my period again w/o ovulating, I'll just make another appointment w/o getting that bood test.

I'm kind of afraid that maybe I have PCOS. We'll see, I guess. She said after the blood work the next steps were an ultrasound and HSG. Hopefully I'll have some answers soon. But having the long cycles just makes everything take so much longer!


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey I'm doing good today,just really tired and bloated felling. I am really anxious to get the ultrasound next week just to put my mind at ease. I am more confident that everything is fine each day that goes by. I just wish you girls could ovulate and not have to stress about all this


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Sounds so frustrating, Msilverbow. I'm sorry you have to deal with crappy cycles. Do you take your charts and things to your appointments?

Glad that you're feeling good, Tristansmommy. I hope everything with your pregnancy is healthy, and that your ultrasound puts your mind at ease. I know it's early, but do you want a boy or girl, or does it matter? I wish we ovulated, too. Just don't understand why it's not happening.


----------



## msilverbow

I haven't taken my charts yet. Really I've only had one appointment where we discussed it, but now I'm eager to try to diagnose the problem, so I will definitely take them to my next one.

By the way, I did get a new thermometer, and I've been using it every morning along with the old one, but I'm still entering the temps from the old one in my chart. They're giving quite different temps, so I'm afraid to switch mid-cycle and get confused about what's happening. When a new cycle starts I'm definitely going to switch to the new one, though.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey fefe I really want a girl and so does my hubby but of course we don't really care but we aren't going to find out.we want to wait its born to get that surprise


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Msilverbow, which thermometer are you using first? And which temperature is giving the lower reading?

Tristansmommy, that's cute. I think, if and when I ever get pregnant, I also will wait until the birth to find out. More exciting that way. :)

Has anyone hurt from MrsTurner?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Another high temp this morning, ladies! I also had what may have been egg white cervical mucus yesterday evening. I'm trying not to get too excited, because I don't want to be let down again...


----------



## tristansmommy

Fefe that's a good sign maybe this is finally it for you,I don't know what happened to Mrs Turner,I guess she may be busy with.the new job stuff


----------



## Fizzyfefe

No more EWCM for me today. Hubby and I are going to have sex just in case, although if I ovulated yesterday, I missed the window. Hopefully the one time on the 17th will be enough. Still not getting my hopes up just in case. However, I NEVER get fertile CM, so I really really really am praying that it's a good sign.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Had a low temp again this morning. ](*,) I was expecting it, though, so not too disappointed.

Have any of you ladies had vivid dreams that you just couldn't shake off? I had multiple dreams last night, and I can remember all of them. The most prominent dream was that my brother died. It was awful.


----------



## tristansmommy

I had those before I found out I was pregnant and still have them now,they are.very real


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I was totally exhausted that I took two hour nap... and had ANOTHER vivid dream, only this time about my dog. Dreamed that she was biting my leg, couldn't get her off, and it hurt so badly that I woke up.

My nipples hurt and I had weird colored spotting today. It was like... dark purple-ish. Really weirded me out. My cervix is so high I can barely even reach it.

Is ovulation on its way, ladies? What do you think?


----------



## tristansmommy

Girl it could be,our bodies do weird things to us.I would just keep bding regularly and hope that you ovulate really soon.. I pray for you each night,and just have faith sand it will.come


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Thank you for your prayers, Tristansmommy. I am also praying that your pregnancy is healthy and that everything goes well at your next scan. How are you today?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Hey hey hey... Just checking in. I got my AF & didn't start my pill but now we are being careful & I am going to start my pill next AF and put baby making off for a few years. Fingers crossed when the time comes it will happen but if that that's what is meant to be. 
We are having to relocate to a new city because my husbands ex has managed to get herself evicted from their house and if we let the repossession happen then We'll face a lifetime of debt & no way of buying our own house. 
We are trying to stop the repossession & move in there ourselves.
Life has sort of been a whirlwind these past few weeks & hoping good things happen now or our future seems very bleak.

I am sending out lots of love & wishes to the 3 of you & hope you all get everything you want! I'll keep popping back but for now GOOD LUCK x x


----------



## tristansmommy

Mrs.turner I hate to hear all of that but.life has a way of giving us what we need when we need it. I hope you and hubby get all this worked out and you get to make that baby one day soon. I am felling ok.today I woke up pretty nauseated but I am getting use to it,I usually feel worse at night than in the morning but I will take it. I go for my ultrasound Tuesday so I am excited to see that things are going good. How was your temp today fefe?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Sorry to hear that you're going through a rough patch, MrsTurner. I also hope that you all get things sorted and that your life as a newly married couple is happy and unstressed.

Tristansmommy, I had a weird morning, so not sure if my temp was very accurate. Went to the in-laws to drop off the dog last night, stayed the night, and I forgot my thermometer. :dohh: So, I had to use one of theirs. Also, my dog kept whining, so I woke up at 3:00 AM to let her out. Hubby's alarm clock went off at 4:30 because we had to drive back home and it's a few hours away... so who knows? It was super low, 97.1, but I had more spotting, so maybe it was the egg bursting through the follicle? :shrug:

Does anything help with the nausea?

Msilverbow, where are you? How is everything?


----------



## msilverbow

MrsTurner, good luck with your relocation! When life gets crazy, make it into an adventure! :)

TristansMommy, I'm sorry you've been feeling nauseated. I'm trying for my first, so I've never been pregnant, and I'm actually kind of scared that it will be uncomfortable and I won't like it. You said you weren't sick at all with your son, right? 

Fiz, I do have vivid dreams occasionally, but usually they're more the adventure type. The one about your brother sounds awful! Especially because with vivid dreams, the feelings are so real. Also, that's frustrating that you got a wacko temp this morning. When we're waiting to O, I want every temp to be perfect! lol I was so frustrated the other day when I forgot to set my temp alarm!

My temp did go up a little bit this morning, so I'm really hoping I O'd yesterday! I've had positive OPKs every day for the last 4 days (and EWCM), and we BD'd every day for the last 4 days, now I just want a high temp tomorrow! If my body can't O after 4 days of LH surge, then it probably never will! lol

If we can just confirm O, I can go get my 7DPO blood tests and hubby can do his SA!


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey glad to her about your temps and ewcm those are great signs.I wasn't sick with my son at all and its not so.bad that you can't deal with it. It is very well worth.it.when you get to see that baby. Fefe sorry about the temp stuff it makes it so stressful when you have to do that each day. I really hope you.girls get that egg and get pregnant soon


----------



## tristansmommy

How is everyone today,I am feeling better today but I am getting super nervous about the ultrasound.I am so afraid she is going to tell me they is nothing there,that's what happened last time.but I am trying to stay positive and not think the worst.my belly looks like I'm 3 months pregnant, my mom says maybe I'm having twins


----------



## msilverbow

I'm glad you're feeling a little better today, Tristansmommy. It sounds like the waiting game never ends - waiting to O, TWW, now waiting for the first ultrasound! Just a few days to go, and then you can put your mind at ease!

I was so excited when my temp went up again this morning! I think I ovulated on CD 36, what do you ladies think? If so, I'll be 7 DPO on Thursday, when I should get my blood test. The only problem is, I'm going out of town tomorrow for a week or two to stay with my brother & sis-in-law (they're going to have a baby any day now). I CAN'T miss this window for the blood test, because I don't want to wait another 50-80 days for the chance to come around again! Do you think I can find a lab down there (Portland, OR) and see if my doctor can order the test there instead?


----------



## tristansmommy

I think you def ovulated then,I am so happy for you. I'm sure that they could get someone to do it for you,does it have to be exactly 7 dpo or can it be done the day before you leave to go there? how long.is your luteal phase usually? Please keep in touch while your gone so we can know if you get your bfp


----------



## msilverbow

I'm so relieved that it finally happened! My LP is usually 14 or sometimes 15 days. The blood needs to be drawn sometime between 6 DPO and 8 DPO. I'm leaving for Portland tomorrow morning and probably won't be back for at least a week and a half or two weeks, so I think I just need to figure out a nearby lab and see if my doctor can send an order there.


----------



## tristansmommy

I'm sure they will work something out for you,what are they checking for?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Ahhh, Msilverbow, your chart looks great! So glad you ovulated. Now on to the bloodwork. I hope you get some answers.

Tristansmommy, I understand your fears regarding the ultrasound. It definitely is scary, but I am praying that everything goes well with you. Please let us know as soon as you get it!

As for me, I've had brown spotting for three days. I don't know whether to classify that as a period or not. :wacko: I'm out of town at the moment with my hubby, parents, and grandparents. It's been a busy weekend, so not thinking about TTC much. I think it's a good thing- my mind definitely needed a break. Will catch up with you ladies tomorrow when we get home.


----------



## tristansmommy

fefe I don't understand the spotting,maybe you ovulated earlier in the month and it is your period,I don't know what to think


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Ladies, FF gave me crosshairs! It says I ovulated on the 18th, which would make me 6DPO! I am taking it with a grain of salt, because I had to adjust two temperatures due to taking them at the wrong time, but still! I am elated!


----------



## tristansmommy

Well fefe that's great news,I really hope that you catch they egg this month. I feeling pretty bad today,very tired and.sick. I get to see the ultrasound tomorrow so I am anxious about that but deep down I know things are ok because I feel very pregnant.I will let you know and post a pix.if. I get one


----------



## msilverbow

Yay! That's good news, Fefe! Are you still spotting today? In answer to your question, I would classify anything brownish that's not bright red as spotting.

I'm out of town this week, and I'm waiting for a call back from my doctor - I asked the clinic to put an order in so I can have my blood test this week while I'm here, but it doesn't sound like it's going to be a problem, I'm just waiting to hear back.

I'm sorry you're feeling bad, Tristansmommy. :( Let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Tristansmommy, how did the ultrasound go??

Msilverbow, I spotted a tiny tiny bit yesterday, and it was red, not brown. But none today yet, so I hope it's over. Any news from your doc about the blood work?

I'm 7DPO today, and these are my only symptoms: Tons of creamy CM (I keep thinking I'm starting my period, so I run to the bathroom and it's just CM), fatigue (I don't feel rested at all), and uterine flutters (I get those all the time, though, and never know what it means). No sore breasts or anything to let me know that my period is coming. I could feel my heartbeat in my uterus while I was laying in bed on my stomach this morning... have any of you felt that before?


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey ladies, well I have a 6 week 2 day baby in my uterus! So they moved up my due day to may 19th. We saw the heartbeat and they said everything looked.great. I go back Oct 18 for an exam and to talk to my doc. I had tons of creamy cm before I got my bfp so maybe that's a good sign fefe,I hope you both get good news this month


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Awesome news!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Spoke too soon. Just had bright red spotting on the toilet paper. I wish I knew what this meant! :(


----------



## tristansmommy

Fefe have you called your doctor? It could be implantation but its hard to say,I hope that it is a good.sign for you. You might call doc just to ask what they think


----------



## Fizzyfefe

No, haven't called a doctor yet. I think I'm going to take a test in the morning... I know it's super early, but I'm just going crazy. It's just confusing, because it started out purple, then turned pink, then turned red, then brown, and now red again.


----------



## tristansmommy

Fefe did you test? Please let me know what's going on


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Yes, I tested, and it was a BFN. And I started my period this morning. :(

I'm feeling happy and sad. I'm sad because I'm not pregnant, but I'm happy because my cycle went from 72 days to 40 days. FF changed my crosshairs again, and I was actually 11DPO yesterday. I really do think my body is sorting itself out after all. It's a new month, a new day, and I am praying that this will be hubby's and my month for a BFP.

I love the little fruit ticker. Your baby is now the size of a sweet pea. How cute. :D


----------



## tristansmommy

That's a great attitude fefe,IM glad your cycle is getting shorter that helps alot.I pray that your time will be soon.. I love that ticker too,it's amazing how much you can love something so small.I burst into tears when I saw that baby in my uterus yesterday
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-25_12-24-07_614.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Ahhhhh, sooo cute! <3 Hello, little baby!


----------



## tristansmommy

How are you feeling today fefe? I am actually having a good.day so far today.was pretty sick the past two.days but better today. I hope your cycle is working itself.out for.you


----------



## tristansmommy

Mssilverbow your chart looks really good so far how are you doing


----------



## msilverbow

Hi guys, sorry I've been absent. I'm out of town helping out my brother & his family - it's crazy! They just had a sweet little baby (yesterday). They have two other toddlers, and things are kind of chaotic around here.

I'm feeling fine. I don't feel any different than I normally do before I get my period. I've been testing every day (I can't stop myself) but so far only negatives. I WAS able to go get my blood work done on Thursday, so that's a relief.

Tristansmommy, I'm glad that your ultrasound went well! That's exciting!

Fefe, you have such a good attitude, I'm glad your body is sorting itself out.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey IM glad.your doing good,I would.keep testing, that may have been an implantation dip yesterday so test in a few days. I am doing good,belly is starting to poke out a but more and still have bouts of sickness through the day but good in all I guess.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hey, girls! I just got back from my little vacation last night. How are you all doing?

Msilverbow, congrats on becoming an aunt! I really hope you get a BFP this time. Your temperatures look great- they're staying up!- so just keep testing. CD13 still may be too early to get a positive result. :)

Tristansmommy, sorry you are still feeling sick. Morning sickness must be awful. :( How are you feeling otherwise? Have you told anyone else that you're expecting? Bet you won't be able to hide it much longer if you're already starting to get a little bump. :)

I am CD8 today. My period FINALLY stopped yesterday. It was taking forever. Just a little bit of spotting today, but it's bearable. I'm going to try really hard to have sex with hubby every other day until ovulation. I tried that last cycle, but it didn't really work, so here we go again.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey I am feeling a but better just spells of sickness and tired. We have told everyone already as I am wearing maternity clothes. I go to the doc the 18th so I can't wait to hat that heartbeat. IM glad your period.is finally over and just keep trying to catch that egg.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Msilverbow, did you test today?! I am so anxious to see if you got a BFP!

Tristansmommy, how exciting for you. Your baby is now the size of a blueberry! Does anything help with the morning sickness? Did you get tired a lot with your last pregnancy? How are you in other aspects of your life?

I hope you guys don't mind that I'm sticking around for another cycle. I just really like the support I get from you girls, and I really enjoy talking to you and hearing your updates. Been thinking about MrsTurner, too, and hope she's doing okay.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey girl you are always welcome.to be in here with us,we are sisters in this crazy journey no matter what stage you are in. The sickness comes and goes, it usually helps if I just snack on something through the day.I did get tired with Tristan but I think I was a but further than I am now but I am not sleeping well at all. I just can't get comfortable. I am really moody is about my worst problem,I. So mad at my hubby over.nothing. I am trying to work on that but it's like.I can't control it. Other than that I am good just anxious to.hear the.heartbeat again.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Aw, well have you tried one of those gigantic pregnancy pillows that surround your whole body? I always wanted to get one of those if I was pregnant. They look so comfortable.

Also, have you thought about getting a home fetal doppler? You seem to be anxious about hearing the heartbeat, so if you had a doppler, you'd be able to hear it at home. It takes some practice to learn how to find the heartbeat at first, but with time, you'll become a pro, and I think your nervousness may lessen. :)


----------



## tristansmommy

I had one with my son,I need to find it and see if it still works. I have a body pillow but it doesn't seen to.help I. May have to.get one of.those


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Yes, definitely try to find it. I bet you would feel loads better if you could hear the heartbeat as often as you wanted.


----------



## msilverbow

I think those pregnancy pillows sound so comfortable, too! I'd probably get one for everyday, except my husband probably wouldn't allow it in the bed unless I was actually pregnant! lol

I've tested every day this week, all negatives, and I'm now spotting tonight, right on time for AF, so I guess I'll just have to try again next month. grrr

On the plus side, I heard back about my blood test last week - my progesterone levels are fine, so that's good news. I have another order for blood work for cycle day 3, which will probably be Monday, and my husband said he'd do his SA this coming week, so hopefully we'll get some answers.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Oh no, Msilverbow, so sorry about the spotting. :hugs: But, glad about the normal progesterone levels. Let us know about your CD3 blood levels.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

How are you doing, girls?

I'm on CD13 today. Been having some cramping on the left and right sides, so hoping that ovulation is coming soon.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey everyone,I have been ok although I feltfelt.like.I had been hit by a bus yesterday. I was afraid I was getting sicK but I seem to be better today. I hope that your body is getting regulated fefe and that ovulation is on it's way. I go to my endocrinologist today to get results of latest thyroid test,hope all is good. I think I get bigger every day IM gonna be huge by the end of this,but I have I. Gained 2 pounds so far


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Tristansmommy, hope you're not sick. what did your thyroid test show?

Msilverbow, how are you doing?

I still haven't ovulated yet and my temperatures are being really weird. :(


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I just had some spotting, and I'm cramping really badly. This doesn't look good. :(


----------



## tristansmommy

She had to up my medication but said things seemed ok. Fefe I think you ovulated on day 13, it's hard to tell but that's what your temps look like. I am feeling some better just tired


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Glad everything is okay. You may be tired because your thyroid dose was too low. Hopefully, you'll get some more energy when your higher medication kicks in. I also have thyroid issues, and my endocrinologist said that as soon as you get pregnant, your thyroid needs increase drastically.

The spotting stopped, and my temperature went up again. :shrug: I really, really hope you're right about ovulating on CD13, but I guess we have to wait for tomorrow's temperature just to be sure.


----------



## tristansmommy

Fefe let me know what your temp does in the morning I hope it goes up!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Well, another high temperature, so FF gave me dotted crosshairs. If it was truly ovulation, I can hardly believe it! I've never ovulated on a normal cycle day before. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, though, because I don't want to be disappointed. And I think hubby and I didn't have sex in time...


----------



## tristansmommy

Well I guess just so how.the rest of your cycle goes and you.will be prepaired for.next month. I really hope you are getting on a normal schedule


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Thanks. I still spotted all day long, so who knows. :shrug:

Msilverbow, where are you?


----------



## msilverbow

Hi ladies, sorry I've been absent.

Are you feeling any better today, tristansmommy?

Fefe, it does look like you O'd on day 13! That's exciting. Do you remember what days you had sex?

I just finished up my period, so now it's a waiting game. I hate waiting to O even more than I hate the TWW. At least with the TWW I know I've done everything I can do at that point and it's out of my hands.

I don't have the results from my cycle day 3 blood work yet, so I might call my doc and ask about it. My husband did his Semen Analysis yesterday. We're close to the lab, so he got to do it at home, which was nice. He was too embarrassed to take the sample to the lab, though, so I took it for him. I felt so ridiculous trying to get to the hospital as fast as I could with a cup of semen down my shirt (to keep it warm)! LOL

His doc called and gave him the results today, but of course hubby didn't ask any questions! All he knows is "it's low. he said 19." But I don't know if that's 19million total, or 19million per ml. And he didn't get any numbers for motility or morphology or anything. But they're going to mail us a copy of the results, so I'll be able to google at my leisure next week.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey glad.to.hear from you and glad you got.all your test done so you can know that things are working as they should. I am feeling ok,today was the first time I had to hug the toilet and try not to throw up, I didn't so I made it through. I just wish I could. Sleep but I just can't get comfortable,I've tried.pillows and nothing works. Can't wait to go see doc on Thursday to see if she has any suggestions. I hope you both get everything worked out with.your.ovulating


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I hope the results are good, Msilverbow. And I know what you mean about waiting to ovulate. The waiting is terrible. Like you said, at least if you know that you've already ovulated, then there's nothing more you can do. But if you're waiting to ovulate, then it's a constant worry over temperatures and OPKs and cervical mucus.. blegh! Did you call your doctor about your blood results?

Tristansmommy, have you noticed a difference since you increased your thyroid medication? What did your doctor say? Sorry about the morning sickness, and hope you feel better soon.

So I had spotting for a total of five days. I marked it as a light flow on my chart for a few of those days, because it was dark red blood and had some clots (even though it only showed when I wiped). I definitely did not ovulate on the 13th, sadly. :( I woke up this morning without any spotting, thank God, but we'll see what happens as the day progresses.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Girls, I woke up this morning and decided that I couldn't handle these fertility problems anymore without a doctor's opinion. So, I made an appointment and will be seen this Thursday. I asked the receptionist to schedule me with enough time to talk about ALL my issues, since I haven't been seen by a doctor for a physical in about four years.

I am so scared. I've never been worried about going to a doctor before, but now I'm just incredibly terrified that there's going to be something so wrong that they can't help.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey fefe I think that was the best thing you could do for yourself. More than likely nothing major is wrong but I do want you to find out about what you have the spotting. I will be very anxious to.hear your.results.and.their.opinion. I am doing really well this past week,I think the meds have made me have a little more energy. I go to the baby doctor on.thursday to so we will have lots.to.discuss on here Thursday


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Well, I hope nothing is seriously wrong, but there is obviously something abnormal. I have a feeling that my estrogen and progesterone levels are off, which is causing the fluctuation in cycle lengths, the spotting, and the fact that I have not ovulated every cycle.

Glad you have more energy! Like I mentioned before, the thyroid meds take a while to regulate in your system, but it's amazing how much of a difference they make. Your thyroid conrtols your metabolism and energy, so when you aren't taking enough, then all your body just becomes slumpy.

What will they be doing on Thursday for you?


----------



## tristansmommy

They will measure my uterus and listen to the heartbeat. I may have to have a pap smear or either they may just take.some.kind.of.samples they said. I am just anxious to hear that heatbeating. Maybe you just need to be on some.meds to balance out your.levels


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Did you ever find your fetal doppler?


----------



## tristansmommy

I did it was a really old one I couldn't find anything with it


----------



## tristansmommy

Yah the babys heartrate was 169 they almost didn't find it but on the last try she heard it. It was such a beautiful sound. Everything seems great so far now maybe I can relax


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Awesome to hear, Tristansmommy. Next time, you should take a recording with you cell phone. :D I'd love to hear it!

My doctor appointment is in 2 hours. I'm nervous!


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey please let me know what you find out asap


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Okay! So I had a pap smear andflu shot, and she said she wanted to have my hormone levels checked ASAP. She said 10 months is too long to be TTC. :D She said to go in to the lab tomorrow morning at 0700 for a fasting blood test. She will will be checking FSH, LH, prolactin, and then thyroid, hemoglobin A1C, cholesterol, and one more thing that I can't read on the sheet.

Whew!!


----------



## tristansmommy

That's great I hope that it's something they can easily fix with meds. I am so happy that you decided to get it checked out. Let us know.when you should get the rusults


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Thank you, Tristansmommy. I really appreciate your support. Went for the lab draw this morning. Had to wait over an hour, it was so busy! They took six vials of blood. I almost fainted when she got to the fourth tube.

Results will be discussed at next Thursday's appointment. It's scheduled for the 25th. It can't come soon enough! I'm anxious for the results.

Msilverbow, haven't heard from you in a bit, hope everything is well with you! I see you got your positive OPK today. :D


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Msilverbow and Tristansmommy, how are you both doing?

I have my appointment tomorrow, thank God. I've been bleeding almost non-stop for the past three weeks. My temperatures are all over the place, and still haven't gotten a positive OPK. I think the hormones in my body are so off that it's making my uterus do crazy things, hence the 3-week bleed. Can't wait for the appointment tomorrow.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey I am doing good beside me and Tristan have colds. All my nausea has gone away and I am finally sleeping more now. I heard from.my doctor today and my labs they did at my last appointment,everything was good besides she said I tested positive for syphilis,I know I don't have that, she said alot of pregnant women get a false positive. It makes me freak and I want to jump my husband,but they are retesting me next week to make sure. Other than that I am good,I can't wait to see what your doctor says,please.let me know as soon as you find out


----------



## tristansmommy

What did you find out?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hi Tristansmommy, I'm just going to copy and paste what I put in my journal. I was really upset about it yesterday, and still kind of upset about it today, too. :(

Unfortunately, I do not have answers as to why my cycles are completely irregular, and I am not happy about it. EVERY SINGLE ONE of my blood results came back normal. I am devastated- not that my results are normal, but because I don't have a damn answer. I went in thinking that she was going to say that the reason I wasn't ovulating properly was because some hormone level was off.

Nope. Instead, it turned into a lecture about me being overweight.

HOW did I KNOW that was going to happen? I said it before my first appointment, that I was scared that she was only going to focus on me being heavy, and I was right.

Damn it.

I kept pressing the issue. I kept asking her, what other reason could cause my irregularity? SOMETHING is wrong! Finally, after I asked her three times if she was sure, she ordered a pelvic ultrasound. She said there's a possibility that I could have a fibroid or something else that causing the bleeding. But, if I hadn't pressed the issue, she would've just left it alone. She said the only other thing she could do was put me back on birth control to control the bleeding, or cauterize my uterine lining. WTF?

So anyway, here are my results. I'm still fuming, and I have homework due in a few hours, so I can't sit here and analyze them. She said they were completely normal. But if someone else wants to overanalyze for me, feel free. I had the blood taken on Thursday the 19th. According to FF, that was CD24, so would that make me follicular or midcycle?

FSH: 7.5 mIU/mL
Reference ranges-
Follicular: 3.5 - 12.5
Midcycle: 4.7 - 21.5
Luteal: 1.7 - 7.7
LH: 10.1 mIU/mL
Reference ranges-
Follicular: 2.4 - 12.6
Midcycle: 14.0 - 95.6
Luteal: 1.0 - 11.4
Testosterone: 49 ng/dL
Reference range- 6 - 82
Prolactin: 11.0 ng/mL
Reference range- 3.3 - 26.7
Dhea sulfate: 172 ug/dL
Reference range- 65 - 380

Thyroid, lipid panel, hA1c, and fasting glucose were all in normal ranges as well.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I'm sorry you and Tristan are sick. Hope you are feeling better. Any word about the false positive test?


----------



## tristansmommy

No I have to go in next week and have it checked again but it says it happens alot in pregnancy. It is still a scary thought though. I accused my husband of cheating and giving me.shyphillis. He swore he hasn't so I.think it was a false.positive. I am so sorry about your test results,I don't know why doctors are.so.insensitive when it.comes.to ttc it is such a hard time and no one wants to help. So are they y going to.do the ultrasound so see if.anything is going.on in there? I don't know alot about the levels and what they are suppose to be. Just don't give up


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Sorry I haven't updated recently. I have been incredibly busy with school, and I just got a new job starting today. I really hope your hubby didn't cheat and that it's just a false positive. How horrible to have to question your husband like that because of a stupid false test! Have you gone back to the doctor?

Yes, they are doing the ultrasound to see if there are fibroids or anything else abnormal that would be causing the bleeding. I am still bleeding, and I think I'm becoming anemic now. I'm so exhausted and no amount of sleeping helps.


----------



## msilverbow

Hi girls. Sorry I've been absent. I was out of town again, staying with my sister-in-law (& nieces) while my brother was out of town taking his structural engineering licensing exam. Sometimes spending all that time with the 3 little girls makes me thing "what am I thinking trying to get pregnant?! This is crazy!" and sometimes it makes me think "I can't wait". The newborn is so much work and SOOO sweet at the same time. And on the plus side, I'm getting to know what I would and wouldn't want in baby gear if I ever do get pregnant! :)

This month I ovulated "early", thank goodness! It was the day after I went out of town. My husband and I had sex the morning I left, which was the day before O, so I don't know how good our chances are. Do you think that could be an implantation dip in my chart? On other people's charts it only ever seems to be a 1 day dip, and mine is 2, so I'm not holding my breath.

Fefe, I'm sorry about all this crap that you're going through! That's so frustrating! When I got my blood work back, my doc left a message saying it all looked normal, and to "try the pee sticks", like I haven't already been doing that for months! But I requested copies, and I don't think my estradiol (E2) is normal - it's 85, and all of my googling says that up to 75 is normal, and above is abnormal. I'm not sure how much my doc knows, since she's a family doc, not a specialist. We agreed that if we haven't gotten pregnant by January, we'll go see a specialist.

Tristansmommy, that's so weird about the syphilis test! Our bodies do the weirdest things when we're pregnant. I'm actually a little afraid to be pregnant because I'm afraid of feeling all whacky!


----------



## tristansmommy

Msilverbow your chart looks really good, I'm glad you are back with us.I go to The doctor on wed to get the test done but who knows when I will get the results. I am sick and had to go get antibiodics today. I am starting to feel the baby moving a little but,which makes me feel so much better. I really hope you girls get the answers you need and you will both get pregnant soon


----------



## tristansmommy

How are you girls doing? I went and heard the heartbeat on Halloween out was beating at 150 so they said it was good.wondering how you two are


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I'm doing okay, thanks for asking. How are you girls?

Tristansmommy, any word on the syphilis test? How exciting to hear your baby's heartbeat on Halloween. I can't believe you're almost 12 weeks already.

Msilverbow, congrats on ovulating early! Hoping that CD8 was implantation dip!

As for me, this cycle is still so messed up. I've been bleeding practically nonstop since September 20, with only 10 days of no spotting or bleeding. I just don't know what my body is doing, and I'm sick of it. I'll wake up without spotting, think that it's over with, only to start spotting again in the early evening. :wacko:

Still waiting to schedule the pelvic ultrasound, as I got a new job. Nothing fancy, as it's only a temporary seasonal job. I wasn't really looking for a job, but my MIL offered, so I accepted. It's weird, especially because I haven't had a job in over a year!


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey they retested me on Halloween but I haven't gotten the results yet.it was very reassuring to hear the heartbeat. I can't believe I am already 12 weeks,got long way to go but at least I am feeling good and sleeping better. When are they going to do the ultrasound on you,I want them to find out what's going on with you


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Ultrasound is scheduled for tomorrow morning. I will let you know when I get the results. I'm still bleeding, much heavier now. :(


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey please let me know,IM so.sorry you are having so much trouble. I got my test back and no shyphillis it was a false positive, that was scary though. My thoughts are with you,be looking for your results tomorrow


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Oh, that's great to hear. I bet you are so relieved!


----------



## MommysLove07

How long have you been trying? I know it's tough and the disappointment when AF comes is terrible! We have been trying for 7 months. I found out I have a slightly blocked right tube and am taking clomid right now for the first time. This gets exhausting, doesn't it?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hi Mommyslove. :wave: I've been trying for 11 months.

Do they know why you have a blocked tube?

My ultrasound was this morning. It was a little uncomfortable, but not too bad. The doctor will call me with the results on Friday. I don't know everything about ultrasounds, but I did see something on my left ovary that was quite worrying...


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I'm back!! 

All out trouble has been sorted & we are now settled into married life and now ready to try again.

Any big news? It's been a few months!!x


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hey MrsTurner, it's really nice to hear from you. I was actually looking at your profile just yesterday to see if you'd updated anything. How is married life, and your job? What made you guys decide to try again?

Not a lot of positive news from me. I've been having an awful time with my cycle - been bleeding since September 20, and I've had blood tests and an ultrasound to try and see what's wrong. My blood results were normal, and I won't get my ultrasound results until Friday.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey everyone,fefe I hate waiting for test results! I just hope they can give you some answers this.time, you shouldn't just bleed for.no reason. I hope it is something they can get fixed and everything will get normal for you soon. Mrs Turner we missed you,I am doing good almost 13 weeks now and getting super big already I still think I may be having twins. I hope that you can get pregnant quickly,just try to relax and enjoy it,and it will happen when it's time


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Hey hey! 

The job is going really well. Married life has just been terrible! Don't think it has anything to do with being married though and we can now start to be newly weds now we don't have to do our other house up and struggle day to day! 

Last weekend was our first weekend since we got married that we actually had to ourselves, we went into a baby shop and it literally was the happiest we've been in these past few months so we knew that we had to start again before we felt it was too late. 

So I have my OPK's at the ready and I am going to start with them on Saturday.

Oh Fefe! I wish you so so much luck, it's horrible going through such tough times for whatever reason. Stay strong and it'll happen :0)

Twins?! Wow. Have you not been able to get confirmation yet? My best friend is going to have her twins in January. A month early. I'm so excited x


----------



## tristansmommy

My first ultrasound pic there was something they couldn't tell what it was and it was only 6 weeks when I had it done. IM going to the doctor on Tuesday so IM going to ask them to.she if.they find two heartbeats.I did the wedding ring on a string thing over my stomach and it wentcirle so that means a girl,I hope it's true!


----------



## tristansmommy

Fefe let us know when they call you with your results


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Ohhh goodness, ladies. Lots has happened since Wednesday. Let me fill you in.

Yesterday, I got a call from my doctor saying that the ultrasound did not show anything abnormal, and if I wanted the bleeding to stop, then I could just get back on birth control. Let's just say that didn't go over well. I was very angry and cried most of the day.

I decided to make an appointment with another doctor, since this one is doing absolutely nothing to help me. So, I called an Ob/Gyn and made an appointment for this morning.

The doctor today said I could have endometriosis, and that it would not have shown up on an ultrasound. She said it would definitely be causing the abnormal bleeding, the pain, and the irregularity. She wants to schedule me for a pelvic laparoscopy next Friday. Basically, they would make an incision in my navel, stick a scope in, and look at my uterus, fallopian tubes, and ovaries. She said it was a simple outpatient procedure.

She said if the laparoscopy showed nothing, then she would start me on Metformin or Clomid.

I am overwhelmed now, and kind of panicking. I am so excited to finally have someone who is willing to diagnose the root of my problems, but surgery scares me. The thought of being put under anesthesia makes my heart pound. But at least I would have an answer, you know?

So now I have to talk to my husband, my job, and the insurance company to figure all this out.


----------



## tristansmommy

Fefe I AM so glad that someone is finally ready to help you get this figured out. I think that it is a pretty routine procedure and just think once it's done you will be closer to having that baby you have dreamed about. Just have faith that it's the right thing for you and to finally have answers will be such a relief off you


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Oh now that is exciting. Doctors can be frustrating at the best of time but when you are already frustrated its a million times worse! 
Fingers & toes crossed that they diagnose you properly & you can get sorted :0)


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey ladies how is everyone doing,fefe are you still nervous about your surgery? I went to the doctor today,she said my uterus felt bigger than 13+2 so they checked me on ultrasound to make sure there want two. Three was one healthy baby wriggling around,I was so excited to see it. I an just so glad it is doing good in there.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hey girls. How are you both doing?

So I'm having some issues with getting this surgery all figured out. I was under the impression that I got to choose the day, but I got a call yesterday saying that it was scheduled for next Wednesday. I can't have it on Wednesday because I have to work on Friday. So I'm trying to figure out the best day to do it, but it's just getting complicated. I'm worried that I won't be healed enough to go to work, because I will have to lift heavy boxes and bend over and stuff.

Hubby and I talked about it, and he thinks I should wait until the holidays are over and the seasonal job is over. This means waiting until January. We really need the money, and can't afford to miss any days of work. I'm also thinking about what could happen if something does go wrong during the surgery, and how much extra time I would need to heal. So it's just driving me crazy that I have to put my job before my health, but then I figure, I've been dealing with this for about a year, so what's one more month? :shrug:

Anyway.

Holy moly, you are 13+4 weeks! I can't believe how quickly time is flying, Tristansmommy. :)

MrsTurner, how's everything with you?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Well, after a bunch of phone calls with the receptionist and insurance company, surgery is scheduled for 12/04 at 1000!

:shock:


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Yay! That's soon! Something positive to look forward to.

I'm frustrated. Using OPK's and no ovulation yet. Supposed to happen today judging by my app! (Not that reliable I know) but now want to do some more research! 
Can they tell me negative even if I am ovulating?! 

Im thinking that the last time we tried I may have not ovulated at all and am now starting to panic!

It's my first month off the pill tho so that could be it.

Everyone and EVERYONE is announcing they are pregnant and it's starting to get me down.

I'm praying for us all to be happy & healthy


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Not sure. What phone app are you using? You don't temp, right?

Sorry you're feeling down. It's so hard when everyone else in your life is pregnant and you're not. :( I feel like I'm going to be left behind, like everyone else in the world is going to to get pregnant, and I'll just be eternally TTC.


----------



## tristansmommy

Im sorry to both of you if I get you down when I put stuff on here. I hope and pray you both find out whatever info you need to get pregnant. Fefe I hope Theycan get things in line for you and your periods will get normal. Mrs Turner I hope you also get you ovulation and cycle figured out. I know how frustrating it is,I think of you two often


----------



## Fizzyfefe

No, no, I didn't mean that at all. I am so happy that you got pregnant, Tristansmommy.

There's people in my life, though, that aren't married, don't have steady income or stable jobs, didn't even want kids, and weren't even trying to get pregnant, but still got pregnant faster. I've wanted children for _years_, and still am not pregnant. We've done everything right... we both got an education, we got married, we have steady income, I take prenatal vitamins and research everything possible for a health baby, but still nothing. I just don't see the fairness in the world sometimes.

But trust me, I have no negative feelings towards you. I am beyond happy that you are pregnant and have a healthy little sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Nothing negative whatsoever!! 

As humans we always want something we haven't got!

We'll get our times Fefe!! 

Sooner rather than later I hope.

I think I just thought if get a positive OPK and bam.. Know when to BD!

Nothing is ever that simple tho is it!!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I hope so, MrsTurner! Any positive OPK yet?

How are you both doing this weekend?


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey girls im doing ok just really stressed at my husband and his job right now. I am so on edge about everything and I just can't deal with stressful situations at all right now. I am doing good on the pregnancy front,14 weeks today. My back is starting to hurt alot and getting comfortable is getting harder but other than that no complaints. I hope your surgery goes well and you finally get the answers you need. Mrs Turner did you get that positive opk?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

No nothing!

:0( think I must have missed it if it did happen.

Ill try with them again next month

Try & relax as much as u can to keep u and the little one safe


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey ladies, just wanted to say hi and wish you both a happy Thanksgiving. We are getting ready for failure come into town.I am doing good, we have about decided to find out what the baby is when I get to that ultrasound which should be around Christmas. I didn't want to know but I seen to be more anxious to know thus time around . Well I hope you are both well


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hey girls, happy Thanksgiving to you both. It's been a busy week, getting everything coordinated for the holiday. I'm still bleeding and having pain, so can't wait for this surgery to be here already. Only 13 days away!

Tristansmommy, what do you mean when you say you're getting ready for failure? Are you less stressed?

MrsTurner, how's everything with you?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Just waiting for AF now!

I would have to find out the sex. Too impatient.

I do hope the surgery bring answers!!


----------



## tristansmommy

Meant to say family


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey how are you both, well we got through Thanksgiving and now on to Christmas.I hate Christmas shopping, how are things going for each of you? Fefe are you getting ready for your surgery I really hope they find what they need to so you can move on from thus. Mrs Turner did you get your period?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

We don't have a thanksgiving here but have been kept busy by moving house.

Fefe hope you are ok!

This thread has been v quiet.

My period is due on thurs. been testing every day for the last 5 days! Anxious but nothing yet.
Last test will be used tomorrow and then we shall see what happens.

Is everything going well with you?x


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hey girls. Sorry, I've been feeling really down lately and haven't been posting much. I know I'm having this surgery in a week, but I still feel really awful about it. My greatest fear is that they're going open up my belly, then say that there's nothing wrong. I'm scared about being put to sleep and intubated. I'm still bleeding heavily and in pain, and I'm so sick of being tired all the time. I know I'm being a Debbie Downer about it all, but I'm just so miserable.

My family was never big on Christmas, so I never had to worry about shopping. We never wrapped gifts or put up the tree after my brother and I were old enough to know that Santa didn't exist. My hubby's family, though, is CRAZY about Christmas. They go nuts every year making cookies and candy, shopping, going out and getting a real tree, decorating... They love it, so they're trying to turn me into a Christmas fiend as well.

Honestly, I'm feeling negatively about that as well because I wanted a BFP before Christmas. I wanted to announce it in some special way while everyone was opening gifts. Obviously, it's not going to happen this year, so I feel like I have nothing to look forward to.

I know I sound horrible, and I'm sorry that I've been so negative lately. I really hope things get better after this surgery. It's just that I've been bleeding so long that I irrationally feel that it's never going to stop, that it's never going to happen for us. :(

But anyway... sorry again.

How do you girls usually celebrate the Christmas season? MrsTurner, I really hope you get your BFP on Thursday. Tristansmommy, good luck with your shopping. You can always do it online and not worry about the crazy shoppers out there!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I'm sorry you feel so negative, it must be scary going for this surgery with no guarantee that it will be the solution to everything.

I have a friend who bled for weeks and weeks on end and the doctors never managed to find out what was wrong with her but she has managed to have 4 babies! 2 of which are my god children so don't lose hope.

I know it's easy for me to write these words but you are living the life & sometimes no words can make a difference but I will make sure I send you positive thoughts across the pond!

Christmas will be strange this year as my son is going to stay at his dads on Xmas eve so it will be the first year not waking up with him on Xmas morning.

We then pick hubby's daughter up in the afternoon & will have our Christmas morning in the evening.

After the few months we've had I've really not thrown myself into the festive season that much this year so hoping next year will be better.

AF is due, I've woken up & still in bed n usually it's here so when I get up n go to the loo ill know. Stress of moving house may make me late tho.

Sending lots of hugs to you both x x


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey girls,fefe I am so sorry for how you are feeling. After I had the miscarriage I didn't think I would ever get pregnant,I had lost all hope . My body had rejected that baby and I was so disappointed in in myself,but we just have to try to know that their is a reason for everything. We don't understand why things happen but we have to trust there is a plan. I know any words we type to you are of little comfort,nothing anyone said to me helped but know that we are with you and thinking if you. We are happy to read anything you need to type out to us. Mrs Turner sorry you are getting AF again I really hope you girls get a bfp for the new year!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

MrsTurner, that gives me hope. I hope I can be like your friend. What made you decide to change plans with your son for Christmas? Did he say that he wanted to spend it with his father? Did you start your period?

Tristansmommy, thank you very much for your kind words. I can't even imagine what you went through with your miscarriage.

I am very lucky to have you girls. Thank you for all the support you give.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

She battled for years... So it does happen.

Stay positive and positive things will happen!

We don't get hubby's little girl until the afternoon so just going to start Xmas with the kids late.

I asked his dad would he like to have him & he was made up.

I got my BFP this morning.

That means that this is a lucky thread and you'll be next!! 

Everything comes in 3's and we are being ticked off slowly! :0) 

X x


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Oh my gosh, MrsTurner! Congratulations!!!!

:yipee:

How do you feel?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

It doesn't feel real. 
I'm scared. My whole life is going to change. And it's 10 years since I did it last time!!

We are really happy though.

How are you feeling?


----------



## tristansmommy

Yah Mrs Turner,I am so happy for you,fefe you are going to have your surgery and then you are going to be next. We are sending all our baby dust to you now. Mrs Turner if you have anything you need to ask.I will try to help,it had been 5 years for me so it was hard to remember how you felt. What a great christmas surprise. This is great news, fefe please let us know what they say as soon as you can


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Thank you, 

It's just daunting...! Exciting though x


----------



## tristansmommy

Fefe are you ready for tomorrow,I pray its something they can fix and you will be all ready to get pregnant in the new year.just wanted you to know I was thinking of you. Mrs Turner are you feeling ok,is your hubby and son excited?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Me too. Let us know as soon as you know results

Yes, we are excited. In feeling ok. Just really sore, hot boobs.

We're not telling the kids until after Christmas & our first scan x


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I don't think I've ever been so scared in my life. I'm so nervous. My friend told me to not be afraid because it won't change the results either way, but I'm still terrified.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

It's a normal feeling. 

Good luck.

Am thinking of you.

Lots of love x x


----------



## tristansmommy

Fefe how are you,thinking of you


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hi girls. Thank you both so much for the well-wishes. Just wanted to give you a quick update. I am home and in pain but nothing too serious. Surgery went fine. They did not find endometriosis, but both my ovaries were covered in cysts and filled with fluid. Doctor cut them open and drained them. I have three incisions, one in my navel, one on the left side, and one right above my pubic area. My belly is bruised and sore, and my throat is sore from the tube. She said she would talk to me more about medication options to help ovulation at the follow-up appointment in a couple weeks. 

How are you both?


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey girl glad to hear you are doing ok,I am good just getting bigger everyday.well I hope that is going to fix things for you and they can get you ovulating normally quickly. At least they didn't say that they didn't find anything. I hope you get to feeling better really soon


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Wow Fefe that sounds so promising. Do you feel relief now? That you have answers and solutions?

I'm doing well. Had to tell work today and I nearly burst into tears. Actually admitting it and saying I'm pregnant out loud was scary!

I am going to docs on fri to be referred to the midwife and ill know more after that

Hope you feel much better soon & the pains ease


----------



## Fizzyfefe

How's it going, girls?

I'm doing better today. Almost all the pain is gone. I'm still a tiny bit sore, but it's not bad at all. This is the first day that I've had shoulder pain, though, so I'm a little concerned about that.

I do feel some relief knowing that we have identified the problem. I'd said from the very beginning of TTC that I was worried about having PCO. I'm a little mad that the first few doctors told me there was nothing wrong. But oh well, can't go back and change the past. Now I'm just waiting to be put on meds to make me ovulate. I really, really hope that they work.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I am keeping everything crossed for you!

My hubby lost his job this morn! Lovely Xmas present eh!

Fingers crossed he will get something soon and it won't effect us that much.

I don't really need the stress at the mo but what can I do!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Oh my gosh, MrsTurner, I'm so sorry! What happened? Did you guys have any idea at all that it was coming?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

We got told a few days before!!

Not what we needed but we now just have to carry on and plough through x


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey fefe glad you are feeling better,I know that things will be working and you will be pregnant in no time. I am so sorry Mrs Turner,things in life catch us at bad times but maybe there is something better ahead for you guys. I hope you are feeling well and fefe when do you go back to the doctor. I go Kb Tuesday for a checkup


----------



## tristansmommy

Hope everyone is good,went to the doctor today things are going good so far. Don't go for my 20 ultrasound until im 22 weeks with the holidays but I am excited for that. How are you both doing?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Awesome to hear. What did they do if they didn't do an ultrasound? Are you ready for Christmas?

I'm doing fine. Busy with finals and work. I finally stopped bleeding, now just waiting for my post-op appointment so she can put me on meds to make me ovulate. Can't wait - I might have a BFP come January! :)


----------



## tristansmommy

They just weigh you and ask if you have any ? I did the blood test to see if there us anything wrong with the baby its called Afp should know in a few days. Glad you are doing better, when us your appointment?I have got to finish Christmas shopping, my soon had the flu thus past week so didn't go anywhere for a few days


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Yep, the alpha fetoprotein test. :) They are checking to make sure your baby has no abnormalities. I pray that your results come back 100% normal! And hope your son gets better soon.

My appointment is not for a couple more weeks. I scheduled it so long ago that I forgot the exact date. I think it's the 27th, but not completely sure. Have to look it up.


----------



## tristansmommy

Well I pray that you get a bfp in the start of the new year,I hope things are normal too should know by Friday


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Thanks! Keep me updated with your results.

MrsTurner, is everything okay with you?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Hey hey, 

Everything is good here. I'm 6 weeks today and have no symptoms whatsoever.
They are either going to kick in hard or I'm going to be lucky! 
I remember being so so sick with my son but can't really recall when it started.
I am just waiting for my first appointment with a midwife to come through and then ill be given a scan date.

I'm sending lots of good wishes over the pond to you two for your results x


----------



## Fizzyfefe

When is your appointment, MrsTurner?

I went to the doctor today to have my incision looked at. I was concerned that it was becoming infected, and one of the sutures was poking out! She looked at it and said it should dissolve, and to just put some hydrogen peroxide on it.

She also gave me a prescription for Metformin, and told me to start trying on Monday! Eek!


----------



## tristansmommy

Yah I can't wait got you guys to start trying with the meds!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I've not got the appointment yet. I just have to wait for a letter.
We've just moved house though so it could go to either address!
It's a waiting game! And I am not very patient!

I have a really good feeling Fefe! I think you are goin to get your BFP real soon!!


----------



## tristansmommy

Well I didn't hear anything from the doctor about my afp test so I am guessing everything was normal thank God. I can't believe im already 18 weeks tomorrow, fefe did you start your meds yet? Are you gonna chart or anything this time around? Mrs Turner are you having any sickness yet,when is your appointment?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I start the meds on Monday, and yes, I will continue to chart. I would hate not knowing if I'd ovulated or not. My biggest concern is that I don't see my hubby four days out of the week because I work and have to travel. So I go on Friday and don't come home until Tuesday. Hubby sometimes comes to visit Friday through Sunday, but since I stay at the in-laws, how the heck are we supposed to have sex, when we don't even have our own bedroom? :wacko: We sleep on the couch!

No news is good news for sure. 17+6, wow! How are you feeling? Are you starting to show more?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

That is poop! Makes baby making doubly hard for you.
Can't you do it quietly when at thiers?
Or get hubby to hand job it til he nearly finishes then finish in you!
Can use the sperm n stay quiet then.
Still not had my appointment through yet.
In the uk we don't see our midwife until 8-9 weeks then have our first scan at 12ish weeks. 
I'm getting impatient now!


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey girls, I'm feeling really good. Never heard from the doctor
so things were normal! I am getting very big now,I guess that means I got a healthy baby,I have put on about 16 pounds so far. Fefe you will just have to do it wherever and when ever the right time comes. Just do what you gotta do.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I've had an idea about how I want to tell the kids.

We got engaged on NYE last year so I thought it might be nice to take the kids to an early scan on NYE this year to meet their new baby brother or sister.

But I would only be 8 weeks and they'd then have to keep hush. 

All my friends and family know but I don't want it to be common knowledge before the kids know but I want to tell them in a cute way x


----------



## tristansmommy

That sounds like a cute way to tell them,I told my son before I told my husband. My husband was out of town and I was to excited to wait so I told my son and texted a pic of the pregnancy test to my hubby.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I got my dates through today and get to see the midwife on the 5th jan & then my scan is on the 24th jan!

May wait til then to tell the kids! Just incase something is wrong. I wouldn't want them to witness that.


----------



## tristansmommy

I go for my 20 week on Jan 15 I will be 22 weeks .I hope all is well,with your scan,fefe how are you doing?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Will you be finding out the sex?


----------



## tristansmommy

No we decided we wanted it to be a surprise. Well you find out


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I'm not sure yet. I think we will just decide on the day! See how impatient we are!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

How was everyone's Christmas?


----------



## tristansmommy

We had a good Christmas,excited to have a new little one next Christmas. Feeling good,getting huge. How are you feeling any sickness yet? Fefe we miss you,hope your doing good.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Loads :( 
I've been really ill with it. Managed to have a good Xmas though.
I can imagine you have a great bump now!!


----------



## tristansmommy

I sorry you've been sick,that is miserable. I have a huge bump that is really getting uncomfortable. I mainly hurt when I sleepy hips hurt so bad. I am just thankful that things seem to be going good so far I will be half way Sunday! I can't believe you are already 8 weeks,it has went by alot faster than I thought it would.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hey Tristansmommy and MrsTurner. How are you both doing?

Sorry I've been so quiet. I've been in such a negative mood and feeling so low that I basically just stopped posting all together for a while. Just having a hard time trying to find people who can relate to my situation, if that makes sense?

Hope you both are doing okay.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

It's just lovely to her from you and know you are well.

Sorry thank you're not too good at the moment. I hope it passes soon and that you are smiling again x x


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Thanks, hun. How are you feeling? Can't believe you're 9+4 already!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Still very ill! Constant nausea but fighting my way through.

Wil all be worth it in the end.

I know. It's gone really quick. But not quick enough at the same time.

I have a scan in 3 weeks so that's exciting.

Are you and hubby actively trying on meds now?x


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I'm taking Metformin at the moment after delaying starting it for a week. I was taking it once a day for a week, and today I have to take it twice a day for another week. I started spotting a few days ago, though, so I don't think it's working. Makes me feel like the surgery was just a waste.

I don't remember if this was asked, but does your son know that you're pregnant? Have you told anyone? Three weeks can't come soon enough, huh? :)


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Maybe it's just your body getting used to it?

Everybody pretty much knows. I've been far too eager to tell people & was sick of hiding how ill I was feeling at work so at least now they know why I'm being the way I am.

My son now knows and was an angel. He did lots of research and watched YouTube videos so he knows everything about the development of the baby.
Him and hubby have been great around the house too so it's been a big help.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey fefe, I'm so glad you are back with us. I hope the meds work for you and just try to remeber that it takes time but I promise it will all be worth it. I am doing good feeling baby moving alot more this week. I go to the doctir next tuesday for my 20 week scan even though I will be 22 weeks. I am really getting a bump now and I have vericouse veins and a busted vein in my left leg so it hasn't been the easiest pregnancy but I am thankful for all of it


----------



## tristansmommy

How is everyone?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I'm well as can be! Ms is reversed and I'm being sick before bed each night :0(

Apart from that A OK tho

How about you?


----------



## tristansmommy

Im doing good,had my ultrasound baby is perfect size and healthy. I an getting really uncomfortable, my back and legs hurt so bad. Other than that just ready for may to get here.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hi girls. Tristansmommy, so glad to hear that everything is perfect with your baby. MrsTurner, hope your sickness gets better soon. When is your ultrasound?

As for me, I'm okay. I'm on my period right now, bleeding heavily and in a lot of pain. Had another anovulatory cycle. Have to start another round of Metformin because the first one didn't work. I am under the care of a new ObGyn, and she says to give it between three and six months to work.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey fefe, im glad your doing ok. Im sure it won't be long before the meds get kicked in and things are working as they should be. I am doing ok, had to go to the doctor yesterday because I was having some vaginal swelling, it turns out I have developed vericous veins in My vagina. Which is very painful, they said the worst part is that they are only gonna get worse the bigger the baby gets. Oh well I guess I am gonna have to stay off my feet as much as possible to help with the pressure and swelling. Other than that we are doing great.how are you Mrs Turner?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Long time no talk, ladies. How are you both doing?

I finally got crosshairs, but I don't want to get my hopes up just yet...


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Heeeey!

It has been a long time. 

That's very positive then fefe!

Very good news.

I'm still getting ms & am pretty miserable. Just wanting it to subside now.

Apart from that everything is good


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey glad to hear from you both, I'm 25 weeks and get really miserable. I'm glad you are both well,fefe I'm so excited that is a great sign. Mrs Turner you should hopefully be feeling better in the next few weeks. Are you gonna find out the sex if the baby?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Sorry about your sickness, MrsTurner. I bet it's rough. Does anything make it better?

Tristansmommy, how come you're miserable? Are you still having MS?

My temperature is still up today, thank goodness. But I'm having a dilemma. Maybe you guys can help me... I posted this in the TTC forum a little while ago but haven't gotten a response yet. I don't know when I ovulated.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...elp-chart-correct-4dpo-8dpo.html#post25328573


----------



## Baby.Love12

Fizzy?! I am not sure if you remember me or not, we were chatting for a while on a different thread and I have not been on here in months. So I stumbled on your TTC journal and read the whole thing, took me a few hours but I got there. I just want to say that I am so glad you finally found an answer to your infertility issues!! How long have you been on the medication? I so desperately hope that you get a BFP really soon. How is Jenny doing? Hope everything else is well and I cant wait to hear how it turns out for you.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hi Babylove! Of course I remember you. :D How have you been? I have not been updating my journal because I was feeling super miserable for a while, and didn't want to put constant negativity in there. But, things are looking up.

The Metformin didn't work the first month, but it seemed to have worked this time around. I think I finally ovulated for the first time! My doctor told me to give it another three months before she refers me to a specialist. So, we'll see how that goes.

Jenny is doing fine. She stays with my inlaws most days now. It's a weird situation - hubby and I live in different cities, because he works and I go to school - and so it's easier for Jenny to stay with the inlaws because they have a house. She still gets crazy from time to time, but we love her.

What's been up with you??


----------



## Baby.Love12

I have been pretty good, we put of TTC for a little while and are back at it again so this is month # 1 and I am pretty certain not a BFP month for me at all. My fiance keeps going back and forth with it, somedays he is ready and other days not its really getting on my nerves. I am ready for this! I keep reminding him that I am 27 and not getting any younger. LOL 

I am so gald to hear that the metformin might be working after all, that is such awesome news. Must be hard living away from hubby like that, I dont think I could handle it! You are a strong woman in so many ways!! So when did you O this month? Are your cycles regular now since you had the operation?


----------



## tristansmommy

I am getting huge and swelling And bad vericose veins. I stay in alot of pain I think you ovulated on CD 13


----------



## Baby.Love12

tristansmommy said:


> I am getting huge and swelling And bad vericose veins. I stay in alot of pain I think you ovulated on CD 13

How far along are you? With my first I got very swollen.


----------



## tristansmommy

Im almost 26 weeks


----------



## Baby.Love12

Oh well your more than half way through it. Is this your first?


----------



## Baby.Love12

Lol guess not by the sounds of your name.


----------



## tristansmommy

No my son is almost 6


----------



## MrsTurner2012

It's subsiding slightly!!

I've got some ice pops that are meant to ease it but don't think they do anything!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Ugh ladies, here comes the spotting and temperature drops. :cry:

Babylove, sorry hubby isn't on the same page as you all the time. :hugs: I don't understand how a person can be okay one minute and not okay the next. It's such a huge decision to make, that you'd think a person would try to be as ready as possible before taking the steps to actually try and conceive.

No, my cycles are not regular since the surgery. I feel like it was such a waste of time. I actually went two weeks without any spotting, though, which is highly unusual! But, I started spotting yesterday, so ugh. :growlmad: And, temperature has been going down and down. So, no good. I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD13, though, and most people seem to agree with me.

How come you had to take a break? What will you be doing this cycle? Also, when are you getting married?

Tristansmommy, is it the varicose veins that are painful? Can they not do anything to help? Are they on your legs?

MrsTurner, glad to hear. Have you tried drinking ginger tea?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Hopefully it won't be a waste of time tho fefe! Everything is crossed for you.

I really hate the taste of ginger so been trying everything else.

I just hope I'm coming to the end of it


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I agree, ginger tea is gross! But I love it on my sushi.


----------



## tristansmommy

Yes I have the veins in my legs and in my vagina sorry TMI my legs are swelling so they hurt alot


----------



## Mom2009

Hey Ladies. I am also CD1 today. I have 30 day cycles and my LP is 12. I am also 29 & TTC baby #2. 

This month I am trying the mucinex & also taking fertility enhancers called- Cassava Root Supplements from forever blessed which should be here tomorrow. 

Good Luck Ladies & Lots of baby Dust!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Oh gosh no! On sushi is the worst. If I even sme the ginger it puts me off!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

tristansmommy said:


> Yes I have the veins in my legs and in my vagina sorry TMI my legs are swelling so they hurt alot

:0( that's terrible. 

It's awful when you can't really do anything about it


----------



## Baby.Love12

Fizzyfefe said:


> Ugh ladies, here comes the spotting and temperature drops. :cry:
> 
> Babylove, sorry hubby isn't on the same page as you all the time. :hugs: I don't understand how a person can be okay one minute and not okay the next. It's such a huge decision to make, that you'd think a person would try to be as ready as possible before taking the steps to actually try and conceive.
> 
> No, my cycles are not regular since the surgery. I feel like it was such a waste of time. I actually went two weeks without any spotting, though, which is highly unusual! But, I started spotting yesterday, so ugh. :growlmad: And, temperature has been going down and down. So, no good. I'm pretty sure I ovulated on CD13, though, and most people seem to agree with me.
> 
> How come you had to take a break? What will you be doing this cycle? Also, when are you getting married?
> 
> Tristansmommy, is it the varicose veins that are painful? Can they not do anything to help? Are they on your legs?
> 
> MrsTurner, glad to hear. Have you tried drinking ginger tea?


Fizzy- We have had numerous conversations about it for about a year now. I am assuming it has been a difficult decision for him to make because he is 4 years younger than I am, so sometimes I feel as though I am rushing into it but like I said I am 27 and I have 2 children that are 6 and 3 so I dont want to wait much longer or I wont do it at all and I absolutely refuse to have a baby after 30! Sorry to hear your cycles have not regulated as of yet but maybe you just need to give it a little more time. I know not what you want to hear. Have you seen your GYN since the surgery? What does she say about it? We took a break TTC because we did not know what our living situation was going to be. We are trying to buy a house and we ended up having to wait another 12 months so we didnt want 3 kids in an apartment. We havent really talked about marriage to much- not one of the most important things to us I guess, I have been married and divorced and right now we are content with the way things are in our relationship. I am thinking about taking mucinex (generic) this coming cycle if I dont get a BFP this time. When are you supposed to start taking it and for how long?


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey I took the mucinex you start when your period stops and take it till you a few days after ovulation. I did it a feelings before my bpf and it really seemed to work


----------



## Baby.Love12

Thanks I'm going to try it!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Mom2009, this thread was started a long time ago. :) I don't think any of us are on CD1, and two of the ladies on here are already pregnant. But, you are still welcome to join in. How long have you been trying?

MrsTurner, talking about ginger makes me want sushi even more now. :haha:

Tristansmommy, not TMI, don't worry. I'm sorry to hear about it. Is there nothing the doctors can do to help?

Babylove, I've seen two doctors since the follow up: my surgeon and another ObGyn. My first doctor left the practice and gave a referral to the new doctor. New doctor said to give the Metformin a couple more months to work. She said if I'm not pregnant by the end, then she will refer me to a reproductive endocrinologist. The reason I asked about a wedding is because you mentioned finance instead of boyfriend. :) Did you get a house?


----------



## Baby.Love12

Fizzy- We are engaged but thats probably as far as it will go for a while lol. I really hope you dont have to go see another specialist. I havent got a house just yet we decided to give our credit a couple more months to climb before we take the plunge. Here is hoping!


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey they said that it's only gonna get worse the bigger baby gets, so it's gonna be a painful few months


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Uggggh, CD1 is here. Oh well. On to a new cycle, a new try, and here's hoping for another chance at ovulation.

Tristansmommy, did you get them when you were pregnant with Tristan? Did they go away after birth?

Babylove, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Buying a house is a huge step!


----------



## Baby.Love12

CD1 is a good thing Fizz gives you new beginnings and fresh new start. How long was your most recent cycle? My fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

It's the most normal cycle I've ever had! It lasted 25 days, with ovulation on CD13 and a luteal phase length of 12 days. No mid-cycle spotting, either!

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Baby.Love12

OMG! That is so exciting to hear. I am 8 DPO I think.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Ooh, not long until testing, then. When will you test?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Good luck for this one fefe!!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Thank you. Hope this will be it.


----------



## Baby.Love12

I wont test until I have missed my period by at least a week.


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey I'm glad you at least are having normal cycles now fefe,I just know you are getting close to getting your positive. I never got the veins with Tristan, this pregnancy has been very different as far as pain and . But baby is doing good moving like crazy do I will make it


----------



## MrsTurner2012

All be worth it in the end!!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

How are you, girls?


----------



## Baby.Love12

Fizzyfefe said:


> How are you, girls?

Hi there! This thread went silent for a while, how are you doing fizzy? All is well here I suppose although this month is a NTNP month for me, we decided to wait again! Grrrr. Oh well. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Hey,

All good this end. Still only half way there n it feels like forever.

How are you doing fefe? Meds working for you any?


----------



## tristansmommy

Hey all, I hope eveyone is doing well.I am almost 35 weeks and getting to ready to meet this little one.I see you must be having a boy Mrs Turner!! I didnt find out so im ready for the surprise to be out.I hired a doula to help with my vbac,so im excited for a better outcome this time.Fefe are the meds helping to regulate your cycles??


----------



## MrsTurner2012

We are indeed having a boy! The video is below...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151364635946840&set=vb.527266839&type=2&theater

Cannot believe you're almost ready to have the baby. I still feel like I have Sooooooo long to go.

How has your health been? Have you been mobile?

Yes fefe please update. Sending lots of love x x


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Hi ladies. It's great to hear that you're both doing well. Only a few more weeks for you, Tristansmommy, how exciting! And congratulations on having a boy, MrsTurner; your video was the cutest thing ever! Seems like only yesterday that you both got your BFPs! How are you both feeling? Do you have names picked out yet?

I am having regular cycles now, and no longer taking Metformin. I've actually ovulated every cycle since mid-January. I got my very first positive OPK today.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

That's fantastic news!

I'm so glad you've seen a change since surgery! 

We will be calling him Freddie.

I hope your hubby is with u to make the most of the positive OPK


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Yes, he did come in to town yesterday. Also, I got another positive OPK this morning. I think we should have sex today, too, just in case.

How is married life?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Oh I am so excited for you! 

I knew this would be a lucky thread :0) 

Married life is lovely! We're constantly wondering how were going to pay bills once baby is here but we'll manage. 

That really the only stress we have at the moment which is a good thing & the future looks bright for us! Thank God!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Well ladies, I'm 10DPO and there's been no sign of spotting. I ALWAYS start spotting between 9DPO and 10DPO. I'm very anxious to test.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

This is sooooo exciting! I got my BFP at 15 dpo! 

I'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Thanks! Still no spotting and I'm 11DPO. I took a test this morning but it was a BFN. I still have one more stashed away.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Even that you've got to this point where u can see a difference is amazing!

If its not this month I really don't think you'll be waiting too much longer :0) 

Are you feeling optimistic?

The months i always thought I might be I never was then the one month I didn't think there was a chance I got my BFP!

The only symptom I really had too was a heightened sense of smell.


----------



## Fizzyfefe

No, not feeling optimistic. I started spotting before I went to bed last night.

How is everything with you?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

That can be totally normal in pregnancy too though so keep everything crossed.

I'm in bed feeling sorry for myself. I am so tired. Called into work sick today to try and feel refreshed and even after sleeping all day and a nice shower I feel rough.

I've got ulcers on my tongue and am just feeling generally down in the dumps.

Yesterday I felt amazing! Hormones eh x


----------



## MrsTurner2012

How are you doing Fizzy?


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi ladies not sure whether or not you remember me. Fizzy how are you doing? Mrs Turner- so glad to see you got a BFP!! WOW that is great news. Congrats.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Thank you.

Hope that you get yours soon!

Sending lots of baby dust :0)


----------

